# My Self Built Stealth Cabinet Grow (how to build a cab) My Pride And Joy



## dusty26 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey fellow growers ... 
So i'm switching from my current 12' x 12' room to a stealthy cabinet grow i'm so excited.. I love building / designing a new grow (who doesn't hehe) so here's the story... 

For christmas I got a radial arm saw (very nice) A portable brad nailer and compressor and tons of different little wood working tools  .... my wife asked me if I would build a shelf/cabinet/entertainment center for our bedroom so I decided to make a stealthy cabinet grow and incorporate a housing for our tv and dvd player as well.. I guess this could be a how to for the beginers as well.. please enjoy.. (its a work in progress.. I couldn't wait to post the finish product so i'm going to post my way through the build.. please enjoy .. 
below is a pic of the initial drawing I did .. cab will house a flowering room, veg room/mother/clone, and tv/dvd player slot.. 

cab will be 6' 6" in length by 2'6" wide by 6' 6" tall ... with a flowering room being 3'6" wide by 2.6" deep by 6' 6" tall... a veg room of 3' wide by 2'6" deep by 56" tall...


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

ok so I decided to go with 2" x 3" x8" studs for the frame... 
heres a pic of the bottom (floor) frame ..
stud in the middle is the divider for the flowering/veg room...


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

In this pic i've got the top and bottom framed in (studs seperating the veg room and flowering room


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

nailin in the studs for the height, connecting the top and bottom ....6'6" tall


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

another shot of the studs connecting the top and bottom .....


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

now the other side is done so i've got the top and bottom connected and my height accomplished at 6' 6" .. Now I'm going to add the studs to seperate my veg and flowering room


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

bam... got the studs nailed in place that will seperate my 2 grow rooms (veg / flower)


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

If your building a cab by yourself, sometimes it's hard to hold a stud and get it perfectly where you want it... so I went out to the garage and got a quick ratchet strap .... does the trick lol ....


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

ok.. now here, i've started to seperate all three rooms, i've got my large flowering room ,,, my veg room (bottom right hand side) and my housing for my dvd player and television (top right)


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

I want to build doors that hide all light , so it would be a good idea to make a fram for the doors to butt up against and also I want to put a lock in each of the doors... this pic is the bottom of the flowering room.. where the bottom of my doors will rest on...


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

ok heres a bigger picture, I put braces in a couple key spots for added support, floors, and in the back just to keep er sturdy she's all square and ready for the next step.....


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok.. i'm using 7/16" osb for the walls, floors, and ceilings... (priced right) i'm sinking the floors in so it's flush with the studs (did this with some 1" pine strips under the osb nailed to the studs.. works good when you get your pots inside (gives you more floor space) I hate having to deal with a lip ...heres a pic of the veg room floor in place


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

now placing the back of the veg room in.. 
sorry about the number of photos lol... I know you guys like photos.. i'll skip a few steps .... i'm sure your getting the idea.. hehe.. 
god this is fun stuff


----------



## Secret Grower (Dec 31, 2008)

dusty26 said:


> now placing the back of the veg room in..
> sorry about the number of photos lol... I know you guys like photos.. i'll skip a few steps .... i'm sure your getting the idea.. hehe..
> god this is fun stuff


Hope you can get that thing into your bedroom!

Looks good keep it coming!


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

lol.. I know right... luckily 1. we have a big bedroom door, and 2 I designed it so it would fit right in the bedroom, (and it's going to be on wheels so it'll be sweet )  thank you for looking


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 31, 2008)

that thing looks sweet. keep up the good work


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

For some reason when I try to post more on my progress the screen is gray I can type all I want and add a pic but when I go to submit it says my message is to short must be at least 10 characters... 
I have more pics and have gone further but wont let me post ? hmmm


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

floors and half the backs are on... 
now at my local home depot they have 4 x 8 sheets of 7/16" osb for 6.29 and the 2x3x8 are 1.98 a piece... all together I got 14 studs and 5 sheets of osb...


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

ok , this was earlier this morning... lol I had to get some more osb and studs and had to wait for home de"pot" to open so I decided to start painting the veg room


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 31, 2008)

looking good man, check out my cab still under construction.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/144989-diy-cab-70-complete.html


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

7cotton7 said:


> that thing looks sweet. keep up the good work



thanks bud...


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> looking good man, check out my cab still under construction.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/144989-diy-cab-70-complete.html



hehe.. I've actually been watching your thread... one of my 10 favs... Looks good matey


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok , this is what i've got to so far... 

Have gotten the walls, floors, rooms seperated, ceiling... the veg room painted... and the framing for the doors nailed in... 
It's new years eve, and we're gettin ready to go out so this'll have to be put on hold till tomorrow.. 

Happy New Years all


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

this makes me want to build!.... 

But as i smoke some indica shit...lol... its much easier to just order the dr120... lol... 

I did build my first grow cab as well... well build... I used a metal cabinet.. 3 feet wide and only 19 inches deep... I use it as stricktly a vegging room... upstairs the clones... downstairs the vegging ladies. dr120 for flower.... BUt this is going to be nice to have in your room... cant wait to see it painted and done!... +rep of course!


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 31, 2008)

damn i can't wait for the final results, i know it's going to look sweet!


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

genfranco said:


> this makes me want to build!....
> 
> But as i smoke some indica shit...lol... its much easier to just order the dr120... lol...
> 
> I did build my first grow cab as well... well build... I used a metal cabinet.. 3 feet wide and only 19 inches deep... I use it as stricktly a vegging room... upstairs the clones... downstairs the vegging ladies. dr120 for flower.... BUt this is going to be nice to have in your room... cant wait to see it painted and done!... +rep of course!


 Thanks bud.. I am very excited,,, I do a little and stand back and wow... lol I've impressed myself... what do you have going for a flowering room ? .... share that indica buddy ... lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

dusty26 said:


> Thanks bud.. I am very excited,,, I do a little and stand back and wow... lol I've impressed myself... what do you have going for a flowering room ? .... share that indica buddy ... lol


a little 4x4 dr120 tents... 

the darkroom dr120


----------



## wildfire97936 (Dec 31, 2008)

this looks awesome


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 31, 2008)

wow thats sweet. wish i had the tools to build a box


----------



## rednug (Dec 31, 2008)

nice . its big enough for sativa, thats the way to do it!!! haha


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

genfranco said:


> a little 4x4 dr120 tents...
> 
> the darkroom dr120


nice bud... what kinda yield ya get outta that ?


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

wildfire97936 said:


> this looks awesome


thanks man... hows that 400 watt hps treatin ya ? 

yield ?


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

7cotton7 said:


> wow thats sweet. wish i had the tools to build a box


 shit man.. all ya really need is a hand saw , nails and a hammer lol... that would suck doin it that way tho lol


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

rednug said:


> nice . its big enough for sativa, thats the way to do it!!! haha


lol I hate a sativa high... love to grow it but hate to smoke it lol.. 

i'm pure indica my boy lol.... 

u like the trippyness eh ? haha


----------



## wildfire97936 (Dec 31, 2008)

dusty26 said:


> thanks man... hows that 400 watt hps treatin ya ?
> 
> yield ?


its working out nice keeping the temps in a nice range 

got around a qp dry i would say...for sure over 3. and i wasnt even able to let them go the full time. i never weighed it after the chop i was more in a hurry to smoke it and what not 
what lights are you planning on using?


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

dusty26 said:


> nice bud... what kinda yield ya get outta that ?



well im still a noob compared to some of these folks on here...so the potential of the tent vs what i get is im sure a bigg asss diference..lol...

I do get about my legal 8 OZ out of it...


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

well wildfire... this is what i'm thinking... 
tell me your opinion... 
for the flowering room which is 3'6" wide by 2' deep by 6'6" tall 600 watt air cooled hps... 
and for the veg room which is 3' wide by 2' deep by 56" tall a 250 watt mh... 
what cha think ?


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

genfranco.... 

that's nice... 

ya it takes a while for perfection but it'll come with time and experience... 
8oz dry thats a sweet harvest tho... better than nothing at all hehe


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

dusty26 said:


> genfranco....
> 
> that's nice...
> 
> ...



thats the way i see it bro.. 

I think your lighting ideas are right on...


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 31, 2008)

good.... i'm gonna do the 250 mh then... I was thinking it was a little low , then i was like well idk because they dont need a incredible amount of light in the veg room... the flowering room is what counts... I could always add light i guess but i thought 250 would be enough... ... what about the flowering room ... it was between 600 or 400 ... 600 is kinda overkill yes/no lol i'm sitting her with the money debating on the 400 and 600...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 1, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> good.... i'm gonna do the 250 mh then... I was thinking it was a little low , then i was like well idk because they dont need a incredible amount of light in the veg room... the flowering room is what counts... I could always add light i guess but i thought 250 would be enough... ... what about the flowering room ... it was between 600 or 400 ... 600 is kinda overkill yes/no lol i'm sitting her with the money debating on the 400 and 600...


No NO.. go with 600.. youll be allot happier with the buds with a 600... the light has deeper penetration too so it will grow your bottom of the plants real good.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 1, 2009)

ya... and there isn't much of a price difference either... i'll do that...


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice craftsmanship. Can't wait to see it all finished up. Good job!


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks bud... I saw your dual cab... nice nice nice ... 
how's the temps in there ?


----------



## runsfromdacops (Jan 1, 2009)

vary nice work man i love to see more ppl doing the diy stuff


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 1, 2009)

runsfromdacops said:


> vary nice work man i love to see more ppl doing the diy stuff


Me to buddy me to.. I have nothing against ppl that buy already made cabs... but look... I realize some ppl dont have the tools or the place where they can use the tools... they definately should have the knowledge especially with rollitup.com as a reference... 

I'd love to see alot more diy on here...


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 1, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> thanks bud... I saw your dual cab... nice nice nice ...
> how's the temps in there ?


Thanks!

Temps are great right now 75 day 65 night, it's pulling cold air from the garage. For the summer time I will hook the intake ducts to a small window A/C unit.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 1, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> Me to buddy me to.. I have nothing against ppl that buy already made cabs... but look... I realize some ppl dont have the tools or the place where they can use the tools... they definately should have the knowledge especially with rollitup.com as a reference...
> 
> I'd love to see alot more diy on here...


I agree also. Would probably be cheaper to just buy the pre-fab cabinet but where is the fun in that?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 1, 2009)

Isthisnametaken said:


> I agree also. Would probably be cheaper to just buy the pre-fab cabinet but where is the fun in that?


lol are you kidding me , have you seen the price of those things. ? well ok... maybe after you buy all the materials to build your own / lights / hydro system blah blah yada yada lol ... they do have some pretty good combos that they sell but still... MAKE YOUR OWN lol


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 1, 2009)

yea i would say the six hundred to but i would vent it and what not


----------



## skippy pb (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice job man, wish i could do that but i dont trust myself using that many tools for something thats actually going to be used. So i bought a premade cabinet =). I let the chinamen do the hardwork for me...tis a shame


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 1, 2009)

yea to me the way to gro is homemade. you can custom make it to any space you want and its wood then instead of them cloth ones i have seen so it makes them more sturdy. plus its just alot of fun.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 1, 2009)

skippy pb said:


> Nice job man, wish i could do that but i dont trust myself using that many tools for something thats actually going to be used. So i bought a premade cabinet =). I let the chinamen do the hardwork for me...tis a shame


 china ? oh geez... what did you end up buying ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 1, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> yea i would say the six hundred to but i would vent it and what not


oh ya... and I was thinking... the small cubby hole where I was planning on putting the tv and dvd player, I think i'm going to make a fake wall... like split the cubby in 2 debth wise and run my ducting through there before exiting... 
for example... the veg room I'd run straight up through the floor into the hidden room and out the back.. then the flowering room i'd run through the side of the wall then thru the hidden room then out the back ... i'm gonna do this for a few reasons, biggest one tho is light trapping.. It has to be light tight..


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 1, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> yea to me the way to gro is homemade. you can custom make it to any space you want and its wood then instead of them cloth ones i have seen so it makes them more sturdy. plus its just alot of fun.


I know right... cloth or plastic... how cheap... 
My buddy had one that was a plastic frame with like a plastic sheating... trying to suspend a 600 watt light ... lol 2 rolls of duct tape later ... haha... they are sh it...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 1, 2009)

ok... with new years, and work blah blah... the build has been going pretty slow... plus I did a little re designing on the doors...  so here we have the cab ... I put one of the doors on the veg room, and painted the entire inside of the veg and flower room (after i took the pic) 
it's in the am here now and I have to get ready for work... when I get done work today i'm gonna shoot over to home depot and pick up some more studs and some type of lock.. and i'll be workin on her tonight...


----------



## genfranco (Jan 2, 2009)

just so you dont get tooo disapointed....

There will be nothing stealthy about your grow... the Noise will give you away... but ill wait till the end and you can tell me that..lol...

Hey my cloth dr120 holds up all my shit perfectly.. no duct tape... Sometimes you have to be smarter than the tent. 

Good luck..


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 2, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> oh ya... and I was thinking... the small cubby hole where I was planning on putting the tv and dvd player, I think i'm going to make a fake wall... like split the cubby in 2 debth wise and run my ducting through there before exiting...
> for example... the veg room I'd run straight up through the floor into the hidden room and out the back.. then the flowering room i'd run through the side of the wall then thru the hidden room then out the back ... i'm gonna do this for a few reasons, biggest one tho is light trapping.. It has to be light tight..


man genius is all i got to say, man i want to tell you what i want to do and have YOU draw it up cause damn man you just seem to have the mind for this shit....i just get high and do easy shit like ride dirt bikes


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

genfranco said:


> just so you dont get tooo disapointed....
> 
> There will be nothing stealthy about your grow... the Noise will give you away... but ill wait till the end and you can tell me that..lol...
> 
> ...


lol it's funny i've been thinking of that to... well what I planned on doing about the noise.. other than the humming of the light (which to my knowledge you cant get rid of...) the exaust (squirrel fans) i'm making a housing for and hanging with bungies... and also... 
now tell me what you think... i've got some really good insulation left from my attic I was thinking about putting underneath the floor of the veg and flower room (we have thick ass carpet to) and possibly the ceiling and sides... (i'm able to do that because I framed with studs first... think that would help alot ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> man genius is all i got to say, man i want to tell you what i want to do and have YOU draw it up cause damn man you just seem to have the mind for this shit....i just get high and do easy shit like ride dirt bikes


 well Thank you matey... I'd be happy to draw you up something.. 
hell i'd even love to make it for you,, we both know that's not practical but hell ya I would... 
lol I get high and build shit lol ... the ol lady loves it... have a real nice oak 25 gun cab... 3 big cherry display cases (for the wifes collectables) numerous shelfs and stands , coffee table end tables lol I love to build... i've got a huge garage and work shop in the back yard so i'm pretty set... have everything I need now... (planner, miter, scroll, band saw, jointer, drill press, air compressor and numerous attachments, just a hobby i do beside my daily 9-5 job... 
And I dont sell I grow because I love to ... iI try to change my grow ever year ... was a member of overgrow.com for many years went though a period of my life where I had to work my ass off for the company I currently work for for 2 years so I took some time off and the last 6 months i've been back into it again... I love all the different strains of mj and love growing ... I love walking into my grow area and seeing them from day to day... 
so now that u know my life story lol what do you have in mind for a grow ? 


I'll be on later fellow growers , i'm off to home depot.....


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 2, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> well Thank you matey... I'd be happy to draw you up something..
> hell i'd even love to make it for you,, we both know that's not practical but hell ya I would...
> lol I get high and build shit lol ... the ol lady loves it... have a real nice oak 25 gun cab... 3 big cherry display cases (for the wifes collectables) numerous shelfs and stands , coffee table end tables lol I love to build... i've got a huge garage and work shop in the back yard so i'm pretty set... have everything I need now... (planner, miter, scroll, band saw, jointer, drill press, air compressor and numerous attachments, just a hobby i do beside my daily 9-5 job...
> And I dont sell I grow because I love to ... iI try to change my grow ever year ... was a member of overgrow.com for many years went though a period of my life where I had to work my ass off for the company I currently work for for 2 years so I took some time off and the last 6 months i've been back into it again... I love all the different strains of mj and love growing ... I love walking into my grow area and seeing them from day to day...
> ...


trips to home depot are the shit! i think im a gonna try and be the first all around professional stoner, i love everything about cannabis from industrial hemp to getting high as shit off some dank indica to just looking in every head shop i see......but as for a grow box not sure of dimensions yet but i would have two 400W slanted towards eachother for flower and then a 250W or something next door for mother and veg and all that...would type more but im off to check on my plants in flower...peace


----------



## zechbro (Jan 2, 2009)

dont insulate your walls thatd be nuts, its shoot your temps way to high, most of the noise from your fans comes from the fan vabrating against the side of your cabinet or the ducting where it passes through a wall... just put some rubber between them to cut out the noise. also have ya thought about going down to the local glass shop and buying a pane of glass so you could create a seperate light from the flowering area, minimising the heat where the plants are flowering meaning you could use to smaller fans, one for the light and one for the flower area and you could just attach a small carbon filter to the flower room as well.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

zechbro said:


> dont insulate your walls thatd be nuts, its shoot your temps way to high, most of the noise from your fans comes from the fan vabrating against the side of your cabinet or the ducting where it passes through a wall... just put some rubber between them to cut out the noise. also have ya thought about going down to the local glass shop and buying a pane of glass so you could create a seperate light from the flowering area, minimising the heat where the plants are flowering meaning you could use to smaller fans, one for the light and one for the flower area and you could just attach a small carbon filter to the flower room as well.


ya know bud i was thinking that... about heat build up... do you think insulating the cab will create an major heat problem ? I mean If I had a good blower to exaust the air... and glass seperating the flowering room ? as in like glass under my light or a roof of glass over the canopy ? i've never heard of that ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> trips to home depot are the shit! i think im a gonna try and be the first all around professional stoner, i love everything about cannabis from industrial hemp to getting high as shit off some dank indica to just looking in every head shop i see......but as for a grow box not sure of dimensions yet but i would have two 400W slanted towards eachother for flower and then a 250W or something next door for mother and veg and all that...would type more but im off to check on my plants in flower...peace


 lol I know... home depot is by far the shit I love it... smoke a fat blunt and go walk home depot lol nothin beats it lol... 
2 400 watters for flower eh ? nice... what kind of area are u looking at ? 

and your going to check on your bitches ... what kind of setup do you have now ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

ok well I'm back from home depot... I got more studs to frame in the doors and another sheet of osb... hinges, handles... still thinking of a design to lock it... (want heavy duty locks) ... hmmmmmm


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 2, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> lol I know... home depot is by far the shit I love it... smoke a fat blunt and go walk home depot lol nothin beats it lol...
> 2 400 watters for flower eh ? nice... what kind of area are u looking at ?
> 
> and your going to check on your bitches ... what kind of setup do you have now ?


hell yea you have to smoke the blunt or else you get lost in there and its not fun rather than getting lost and finding cool shit... yea im thinking maybe a 3 x 5 x 6.5 for the flower part and a 3x 3 for veg...right now i just got a 400W for flower in a closet and a 100w and 70w hps for veg


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> hell yea you have to smoke the blunt or else you get lost in there and its not fun rather than getting lost and finding cool shit... yea im thinking maybe a 3 x 5 x 6.5 for the flower part and a 3x 3 for veg...right now i just got a 400W for flower in a closet and a 100w and 70w hps for veg


bro, i'd def go with a 1000 watt.... it's only 200 watts more but you'll definately be alot happier... than 2 400's


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 2, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> bro, i'd def go with a 1000 watt.... it's only 200 watts more but you'll definately be alot happier... than 2 400's


well i already have the one 400 so i was thinkin it would be cheaper to get another 400W and then i could run both bulbs HPS and MH on light movers so that way they just dank out from both spectrums...and yea i know you can get the special bulbs but i dont want to get rid of this 400w that is still good and doin its job


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> well i already have the one 400 so i was thinkin it would be cheaper to get another 400W and then i could run both bulbs HPS and MH on light movers so that way they just dank out from both spectrums...and yea i know you can get the special bulbs but i dont want to get rid of this 400w that is still good and doin its job


 well I didn't know you already had the one 400... ya do both mh and hps for a dual spectrum... your bitches'll love that


----------



## greenleaffarmer (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking grand. Extremely grand. Looks like you'll have multiple memorable grows in front of you. Good luck mate.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 2, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> well I didn't know you already had the one 400... ya do both mh and hps for a dual spectrum... your bitches'll love that


yea man i did a mini experiment and but i 100w mh on one side of my veg box and a 70 hps on the other and the one plant i put in and left in the middle did better than routinely switching the others around


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> yea man i did a mini experiment and but i 100w mh on one side of my veg box and a 70 hps on the other and the one plant i put in and left in the middle did better than routinely switching the others around


 wow really ? I'd like to do an experiment with 2 400 watt lights... 

2 flowering rooms, one with dual 400 hps , 

and one with a 400 mh and a 400 hps .. 

you think there would be a substanial difference ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

greenleaffarmer said:


> Looking grand. Extremely grand. Looks like you'll have multiple memorable grows in front of you. Good luck mate.


 Hopefully, it's just wicked crazy tryin to get everything just how I want it. as soon as I like one thing, i think of another lol ... 

whatta u got goin on bud ?


----------



## downtown (Jan 2, 2009)

looking good


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 2, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> wow really ? I'd like to do an experiment with 2 400 watt lights...
> 
> 2 flowering rooms, one with dual 400 hps ,
> 
> ...


oh definitely a difference would be noticed i mean if you can see a big difference on a small scale think what would happen on a big scale...i mean a lil gunpowder in a firework is ok but the blast is bigger as you add more gunpowder so that is my thinking.. if i can make a difference on a small test scale then i will have large notable differences when i actually implement it


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> oh definitely a difference would be noticed i mean if you can see a big difference on a small scale think what would happen on a big scale...i mean a lil gunpowder in a firework is ok but the blast is bigger as you add more gunpowder so that is my thinking.. if i can make a difference on a small test scale then i will have large notable differences when i actually implement it


 exactly .... When you get it all setup you should start a thread and post thru out your grow... you said your gonna go with a cab right ? and where are you thinking about buying your lights from ... there's so many places on the net... which one to choose from lol I need to pic one very very soon ... (600 and a 250 tho)


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 2, 2009)

downtown said:


> looking good


thanks  what do you have growin ?


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jan 3, 2009)

Lookin good. I didn't re-read the thread, but are you a carpenter by trade? Really good looking work. I'm mess with carpentry as a hobby but nothing I build is ever straight.

Any photo updates for us?


----------



## swishatwista (Jan 3, 2009)

Good lookin cab dusty, i have a veg box that i lined with 1/2'' foam insulation. While im building my flowering box im keeping my 250w hps temporarily in my veg box with 18 light 6 hour darkness(auto flowering) and its creating alot more heat than i thought it would( i have T5's for vegging). I had just bought 1'' foam insulation that i was going to line my flowering cab with, but i dont want to create alot of heat that'd i'd have to cool and then having that as a weakness. But at the same time, the foam installed for dampenig noise. I'll be putting mylar over the foam but i dont know if fans alone could keep my 250w and the air being exhausted behind it cool. I originally had a 110 cfm panasonic whisper line fan for exhaust, but that was going to be for a 600w hps. I had to minamize my grow space inside my newly built cab so now i only grow in half the space, so the 250w inside an ultra cool, glass air-sealed, lamp fixture will be taking up almost all the head room in the box, but its 66'' tall so i have good growing space(especially with side lighting) Sorry for going into such detail, i just got done chiefin some good shit so you know how it goes , But my main issue is trying not to create a hot box and allowing the box to breathe a lil so the air leaving it will also be cool in temp. So any input would help me out, thanks


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

Isthisnametaken said:


> Lookin good. I didn't re-read the thread, but are you a carpenter by trade? Really good looking work. I'm mess with carpentry as a hobby but nothing I build is ever straight.
> 
> Any photo updates for us?


 Thanks bud... actualy I work the normal 9-5 ... but contract out carpentry and welding work on the side... 
lol nothing you do is straight lol... my buddy's the same way... i try not to laugh at him but... it's easy matey


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

well I thought about insulating mine to but ya like ya said heat build up will be a huge problem... hmm... I've decided to create a hidden room in the small cubby you see in the pics, i'm spliting it in half depth wise and making a fake wall and exhausting through there theres' a few things you can do with the fans... You could always insulate your room if your just using the 250 watt hps and get a bigger inline fan ... (cage fan) what are your temps now ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

and btw thank you ... 

ok guys i'm almost done framing in the doors and will take pics in a lil bit here... some might say i'm trying to hard to make it perfect... but I take pride in what I do so... it takes a lil bit longer and not to mention while i'm building iI keep thinking of different things to do lol..


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> exactly .... When you get it all setup you should start a thread and post thru out your grow... you said your gonna go with a cab right ? and where are you thinking about buying your lights from ... there's so many places on the net... which one to choose from lol I need to pic one very very soon ... (600 and a 250 tho)


 yea i want to do a cab unless i find a closet i can redo to my liking. i like these two places the best cause i have ordered from them and so have my friends Discount Hydroponics
High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> yea i want to do a cab unless i find a closet i can redo to my liking. i like these two places the best cause i have ordered from them and so have my friends Discount Hydroponics
> High Tech Garden Supply


hmmm sweet... discount hydroponics looks good ... I might just pick up a few things from there.... did you get anything from either one of them ?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> hmmm sweet... discount hydroponics looks good ... I might just pick up a few things from there.... did you get anything from either one of them ?


i got most of my set-up from discount hydro and went with the Valuline ballast and 6in vent hood with sealed....i got my inline fan from HTG both ship fast and are really helpful...my soil that i ordered from discount was backordered and still only a day behind the rest of the stuff


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> i got most of my set-up from discount hydro and went with the Valuline ballast and 6in vent hood with sealed....i got my inline fan from HTG both ship fast and are really helpful...my soil that i ordered from discount was backordered and still only a day behind the rest of the stuff


how did it come ? brown unlabled box ? 
where I live the houses by me can't see what i'm ordering


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok guys... first off thank you for following my thread... I got the doors all framed and put on this evening everything is framed in and covered now I need to go with the caulking gun and caulk all the cracks... Drill the exaust holes and put up my fake wall in the open cubby... this pic shows the nearly completed cab with all doors and hardware on... enjoy


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> how did it come ? brown unlabled box ?
> where I live the houses by me can't see what i'm ordering


yea it came in a plain brown box but i think the address label said Discount Hydro and the same with HTG but it wasnt that big of a deal UPS brought it and you can track it and know when to expect it.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok now there's only the obvious that I didn't think of ... the weight... boy I tell you what, the ol lady went out of town this evening and I laid it down to put the door frames/hinges/handles on and I went to stand it up by myself... haha wow It was impossible for me to lift it off the ground to stand it up by myself... hmm.... well I designed it to be able to have 6 4" wheels (and still fit through the doorway) on the bottom for rolling purposes but still... she's a heavy one...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> yea it came in a plain brown box but i think the address label said Discount Hydro and the same with HTG but it wasnt that big of a deal UPS brought it and you can track it and know when to expect it.


 I've been checking out there prices bro and they're decent... I think i'm going to order from there... so you highly recommend them ? Next will be tomorrow I will order my lights and fans...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

And here would be a picture of the doors open... next will be , locks, cutting holes for exaust, building my fake wall , hanging the lights , fans, building a carbon scrubber, and planting my bitches...


----------



## h8popo (Jan 3, 2009)

damn that thing is cool as hell! nice work man! +rep


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

h8popo said:


> damn that thing is cool as hell! nice work man! +rep


thanks brotha ... 

lol wanna help me move it ? haha


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> I've been checking out there prices bro and they're decent... I think i'm going to order from there... so you highly recommend them ? Next will be tomorrow I will order my lights and fans...


yea man they're helpful, good prices, and your gonna get what you paid for and they always throw in some kind of free goodie with it.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> And here would be a picture of the doors open... next will be , locks, cutting holes for exaust, building my fake wall , hanging the lights , fans, building a carbon scrubber, and planting my bitches...


wow man wow..awesome work. are you gonna paint or stain the outside?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> wow man wow..awesome work. are you gonna paint or stain the outside?


well i'll be painting the inside white again ... 3 coats... and the outside... idk whata ya think ? stain ?
ya really think it's nice ?


----------



## clovergs99 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow.....Best box i've seen.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> well i'll be painting the inside white again ... 3 coats... and the outside... idk whata ya think ? stain ?
> ya really think it's nice ?


well you did go with the particle plywood but if you could get some thin sheets of wood to cover it with, then staining it would look badass...if not i would just paint it a color that would match with your bedroom to please the old lady


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> well you did go with the particle plywood but if you could get some thin sheets of wood to cover it with, then staining it would look badass...if not i would just paint it a color that would match with your bedroom to please the old lady


it's all about pleasin the ol lady lol ...


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> it's all about pleasin the ol lady lol ...


it usually is once there is that chance of her being able to take half your shit haha


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> it usually is once there is that chance of her being able to take half your shit haha


 hahaha. ya... they usually end up getting more than half tho...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

clovergs99 said:


> Wow.....Best box i've seen.


well thank ya sir...  u like ? i'm glad ...


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> hahaha. ya... they usually end up getting more than half tho...


hahaha yea and its really ment as a twist on the knife in your back....but back to the box have you thought about what your gonna do about the outside?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 3, 2009)

very nice, looking forward to the finish product espcially when you get some plants in there, keep the pics coming


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> hahaha yea and its really ment as a twist on the knife in your back....but back to the box have you thought about what your gonna do about the outside?


lol buddy we've been off track 3/4 of this thread lol... but I like talkin... 

I'll probably stain the outside... maybe see what the wafer board brings out..  or hell idk paint it to match the room (red) lol ... i really dont know...


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 3, 2009)

u can buy nice pannel bord from homedepot give it a more "finished" look


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

chronik4lyfe said:


> u can buy nice pannel bord from homedepot give it a more "finished" look


 do you know how much it is a sheet ?


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 3, 2009)

naw but im sure theres somethin on their website cant be much more than that osb bord u were usin for ur walls


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 3, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> lol buddy we've been off track 3/4 of this thread lol... but I like talkin...
> 
> I'll probably stain the outside... maybe see what the wafer board brings out..  or hell idk paint it to match the room (red) lol ... i really dont know...


fuck it do both stain the smooth framing boards and paint the particle board


----------



## justabigbud (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice job, love how much room you have for tv and dvd as opposed to grow room


----------



## clowdy (Jan 3, 2009)

i feel the same way i read ur hole thread came out great
but didnt the hole job kinda was for ur wifes tv and dvd?
it looks like it was more for u and ur grow rood lol
but thats how things normally turn out when we do thing for the wife
u'd be like ya ya ya i got u hunny but really u got u :0)
are u going to stick up some mylar so it would have good light reflection all round?
but it came out great
for the heat u could always stick some more smaller fans in there
ever think about sticking fans hideing in the bottom floor part of each room blowing air up? and u could on the sides or back wall could put up those tight metal shade like vents where u could move soething and it opens for better ventaltion then just shut when u want.just an idea thats all :0)


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

justabigbud said:


> Very nice job, love how much room you have for tv and dvd as opposed to grow room


lmao , I was wondering when someone would bring this up... that's what the ol lady said... hahaha. and then it made me laugh ... she goes.. " i asked you to make a cabinet for our bedroom and all I get is a little cubby hole that just fits out flat screen .... lol ...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> fuck it do both stain the smooth framing boards and paint the particle board


ya but our bedroom is like a dark blood red...  .... 

kinda sux....


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

clowdy said:


> i feel the same way i read ur hole thread came out great
> but didnt the hole job kinda was for ur wifes tv and dvd?
> it looks like it was more for u and ur grow rood lol
> but thats how things normally turn out when we do thing for the wife
> ...


lol I know what you mean... they can be a pain in the ass at times,, but we can't live well i should say we dont wanna live with out it .. i mean without them lol hahaha... 

ya actually I was thinking about that, I have these 90 degree plastic elbows I think they are 2" in diameter I was thinking about notching the outside of the back out 2 at the base of each roo mallowing air in the bottom frame under each floor then maybe a good size computer fan in the corner of each room... 

or maybe what about this... 
If i get a good size blower for each room, I caulked the entire inside of each room... I 'm going to put weather stripping around each door frame so when the doors are closed it will be a good tight seal and it will be light tight... so from the suction of the blowers I could just cut the holes and mount the elbows and force air in by sucking it from the blowers ? will cut down on the amount of power and noise eliminating the pc fans


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok I did a quick drawing of what my plan is at this point... I'll need 2 blowers and 1 inline fan... 
the inline fan will be to cool the 600 watt hps,,, 
blower 1 will be to exaust the room (flower) 
and blower 2 will exaust the room (veg) 

now in the small cubby hole that was built to house the tv and dvd player i'm splitting in half depth wise .. (we have a flat screen tv and small dvd player) and this is where i'll hide my ducting and my power strips and timers) on the bottom backside of the floor and veg room i'm going to cut into the floor and on the outside bottom of the frame and install 2 90 degree 2" elbows for air that will be forced in from the blowers... you can get an idea by the pic.. sound good to you all ? see any problems with this ? I think it will work just fine...


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 4, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> ya but our bedroom is like a dark blood red...  ....
> 
> kinda sux....


fuck it just say it has a nute deficiency


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 4, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> fuck it just say it has a nute deficiency


Lol,,, I dont know what it is about red, I just dont like red... hate red actually... would love to repaint the whole room blue... aqua marine is my favorite color ... i've got 2 gallons of some really nice blue that I used on my garage/work shop... I might just paint the wafer board and bedroom that color... wow. this simple project turned into a huge project lol...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 4, 2009)

haha i hear that.....thought i was going to be done in one weekend building my box, still finding little things i could do or just keeping up on the water,nutes and checking in on them its like a second job.....but the paycheck is going to be nice i hope .............looking good Taken


----------



## clowdy (Jan 4, 2009)

ya it turned out to be alot
now ur going to paint the room too lol
and u could always have an attachment to go back on the bottom t when u want to cover the bottom back when ur done or whatever else reason 
and with painting the room why dont u just out line or do only certain parts of the room blue so u wont have to paint the hole thing
and then u could do the same thing with ur home made center or u could do it all the same color this way it would be less painting in general :0)


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 4, 2009)

get your girl to paint ....girls love to paint ......some of them even do a good job


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just grabbed the same chop saw for like 90 bucks! What a deal does yours have the laser?? Tools are getting sooo cheap my last chop saw was 350 ten years ago from craftsman and it had no laser!

Good lookin box good luck


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 4, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> Lol,,, I dont know what it is about red, I just dont like red... hate red actually... would love to repaint the whole room blue... aqua marine is my favorite color ... i've got 2 gallons of some really nice blue that I used on my garage/work shop... I might just paint the wafer board and bedroom that color... wow. this simple project turned into a huge project lol...


haha i love navy blue that is my favorite color its dark enough but not to dark...i hate painting though because it always seems to get on me


----------



## genfranco (Jan 4, 2009)

hell a $20 jig saw and a drill is all you really need.


----------



## haven101 (Jan 4, 2009)

I was also going to mention that you must have a small tv, lol. But awesome build! You have given much inspiration!


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 4, 2009)

genfranco said:


> hell a $20 jig saw and a drill is all you really need.


haha... so you think lol... I tell ya what if i didn't have my nail gun and compressor omg would that of sucked... I went through lol are u ready for this... lol i went through almost 3 packs of 1000 brads lol that's 3000 nails in this thing lol... I said i had to try out my xmas present well I sure did lol.. 

and it was kind of a bitch cutting the osb with my jigsaw but ya know what ... i'm alot more accurate than cutting it with a circular saw lol...

but the tools I used were... 
scissors, 
paint brush 
paint, 
18 guage 1 1/4" brads, 
nail gun, 
compressor 
miter saw, 
jigsaw, 
square 
messuring tape 
screws 
hammer
caulking 
caulking gun


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 4, 2009)

haven101 said:


> I was also going to mention that you must have a small tv, lol. But awesome build! You have given much inspiration!


lol it's a little flat screen... we got a big flat screen for the living room game room and my computer room so we just had to get a small one for the bedroom lol... 

and thank you sir


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 4, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha i love navy blue that is my favorite color its dark enough but not to dark...i hate painting though because it always seems to get on me


lol you baby... j/k... 

I've tried and tried and tried to paint without making a mess ... never fails ... that's what plastic and wife beaters are for lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hulk Nugs..... 

lol I hear that... 

girls love to paint alright ... what the hell is it with girls and painting...it's like a sick fetish or some shit lol but ya they do love to paint... " and some of them do a good job" haha 
they never seem to paint IN THE CRACKS lol


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 4, 2009)

cant wait to see this thing up and running! A+


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 4, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> lol you baby... j/k...
> 
> I've tried and tried and tried to paint without making a mess ... never fails ... that's what plastic and wife beaters are for lol


yea i was painting my aunts bedroom for her one time purple of all colors too and i bumped into a ladder and purple paint fell all over me


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 4, 2009)

^^lol. That reminds me back when i was a kid, I was at a restaurant and one of those big metal buckets filled with ash, sand, and cigarettes fell on top of my head. Covering my whole body with gross shit. ew.

okay back on topic!


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 4, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I just grabbed the same chop saw for like 90 bucks! What a deal does yours have the laser?? Tools are getting sooo cheap my last chop saw was 350 ten years ago from craftsman and it had no laser!
> 
> Good lookin box good luck


ya man it's a sweet saw.. I love it... ya it has the laser.. dead on to.. I love it  good saw


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 4, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> yea i was painting my aunts bedroom for her one time purple of all colors too and i bumped into a ladder and purple paint fell all over me


lol i'm so sorry lmao ... wow.. .


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 4, 2009)

ok guys i'm having a big problem and can't figure it out... 
underwatered, over waterd, idk what's going on... 
ok i'm going from hydro to soil first off, (different reasons why) it has been a long time since i've groin in soil.. ok here goes, until the cab is done i'm using a small setup with cfls 4 cfl 26 watts a piece.. in a small 1' x 1' x 3' box running at a constant 72 degrees 18/6 light cycle lights are about 2 inches from the plants (bagseed) (just pissin around) I went to walmart and got some all organic soil enricher (earthworm casings) mixed with perlite 50/50 in red party cups, watering like every other day , every 3 days whenever I "think" it needs it ... with bottled purified water ... here's a pic of one of the seedlings day 10 i think see how the leaves are turning under ? what the hell is going on , they've been like this since day 1


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 4, 2009)

when i transferred two hydro clones to soil they were completely wilted over within 3 hours. I watered them with water with a pH of 6.5 and added a drop of SuperThrive to the gallon of water ive been using. I let them sit in the dark for 6 hours and the next day they were ALOT better. Your probably experiencing transplant shock.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have them in the original pots tho... I didn't transplant them


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 5, 2009)

hmmmm... ok ? lol


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 5, 2009)

maybe over watered? Too muvh nutes if your using them? Iv'e only grown 5 plants until the first week of flower and they have always had problems so im no pro lol


----------



## clowdy (Jan 5, 2009)

thats only 10 days old from seed?
if so u should feed the plant nutes
worm cast are basically nutes
u dont need nutes till like 2 or 3 weeks and very little that could be a reason
over watering could be too
and try puting the lights a little closer too as log as ur fingers dont feel the heat much when u have them between them ur good.
and make sure u put ur finger down like a inch or so to see if that soil is moist nevermind the top soil if not moist then water it till u start to see drops coming out the bottom slowly.
between over watering or worm casting could be the prob.


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 5, 2009)

What kind of soil is it? If so, there could be nutrients in the soild and witht he nutes from the castings you could be experiencing nute-lockout. Also, do you have drainage holes cut on the bottom?

Clowdy, some of that doesn't really make sense. You asked if it was 10 days old and then told him to start feeding nutes if it is, then you siad your not supposed to feed them until they are 2-3 weeks old?? lol I would wait a bit on the nutes


----------



## clowdy (Jan 5, 2009)

ow shit ur right lol my bad
ya if its only 10 day old u shouldnt feed them i for to write the nt at the end of shouldnt sorry wait like a couple of weeks like 2 or 3 and ya with what this guy said if ur useing worm castings and ur soil has some nutes that could be way to much aspeislly if the plant is only 10 days old.think of it not even 3 weeks old u should give anything yet and u could be givin way to much.ur hurting ur plant.u might have to transplant it into some fres soil with no nutes in it with some perlite ans peat moss and some other stuff that comes with good soil.if want a list let me know ill write.this way u can have clean fresh soil and u won have to worry about too much nutes or any or even if it does have to much water too. its like starting fresh.and pick up some superthrive that works good.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

check out fertilizing wisely on my sig


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 5, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> What kind of soil is it? If so, there could be nutrients in the soild and witht he nutes from the castings you could be experiencing nute-lockout. Also, do you have drainage holes cut on the bottom?
> 
> Clowdy, some of that doesn't really make sense. You asked if it was 10 days old and then told him to start feeding nutes if it is, then you siad your not supposed to feed them until they are 2-3 weeks old?? lol I would wait a bit on the nutes


wow what a dumbass. i'm such a dumbass... duh wow... "earth worm castings "ENRICHER" wow... wow wow.. All I was doing was feeding my seedlings full nutes wow... I just got done transplanting into some fresh soil 1/3 parts mix with perlite... WOW I can't believe i missed that... and the back of the bag it says mix earthworm castings enricher to your regular soil 1/4 parts... 
DAMNIT DAMNIT DAMNIT


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 5, 2009)

genfranco said:


> check out fertilizing wisely on my sig


 Thanks man.. I feel like such a dumbass... wow...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 5, 2009)

clowdy said:


> ow shit ur right lol my bad
> ya if its only 10 day old u shouldnt feed them i for to write the nt at the end of shouldnt sorry wait like a couple of weeks like 2 or 3 and ya with what this guy said if ur useing worm castings and ur soil has some nutes that could be way to much aspeislly if the plant is only 10 days old.think of it not even 3 weeks old u should give anything yet and u could be givin way to much.ur hurting ur plant.u might have to transplant it into some fres soil with no nutes in it with some perlite ans peat moss and some other stuff that comes with good soil.if want a list let me know ill write.this way u can have clean fresh soil and u won have to worry about too much nutes or any or even if it does have to much water too. its like starting fresh.and pick up some superthrive that works good.


The whole damn time i was basically over fertilizing... wow... I can't believe i missed the whole damn front of the bag "EARTHWORM CASTINGS ENRICHER" 
damnit damnit damnit


----------



## clowdy (Jan 5, 2009)

hopefully that should pick up in a day or so.
ya no prob
i like to help when ever i can
show me some pics in like a day :0)
hope she feels better.
dont beat ur self up everyone makes mistakes and miss little things trust even if they dont say it they still do


----------



## genfranco (Jan 5, 2009)

so now that you now how to fertilize.. read supercropping thread!... and get the toping and fimming down.


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 5, 2009)

yea dude check it.

I got a clone on Christmas eve from the clinic and the asshat had fed it pretty strong nutes for being young. Its pretty much dead now, leaves started turning purple and red. It suffered from nutrient lock-out and the roots couldnt suvk up any water. Try flushing it, you should see growth within the week, maybe a little more.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 5, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> yea dude check it.
> 
> I got a clone on Christmas eve from the clinic and the asshat had fed it pretty strong nutes for being young. Its pretty much dead now, leaves started turning purple and red. It suffered from nutrient lock-out and the roots couldnt suvk up any water. Try flushing it, you should see growth within the week, maybe a little more.


nice... from the clinic ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 5, 2009)

clowdy said:


> hopefully that should pick up in a day or so.
> ya no prob
> i like to help when ever i can
> show me some pics in like a day :0)
> ...


no prob bud.. ty.. i'll post a pic in a few days


----------



## clowdy (Jan 5, 2009)

ok thanks ill be waiting lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 5, 2009)

the one already looks alot better since this morning that's crazy ... thank god weed is forgiving lol... 
the 2 new top leaves are already pointing straight out actually up a little bit like it's reaching for the lite lol that's crazy... 

so what's everyone up to ? (me just installing some power strips, cords, timers and fans in the cab...


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 5, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> nice... from the clinic ?


yeah the dispensary (caregivers, club, clinic, whateva)


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ im making a stealth box to hold my Vortex fan right now. Thing is fkn loud!!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 5, 2009)

this is what ive been working on i made it out of a couple of boxes i black taped up together the i put wrapping paper all around the in side and the dull side of the aluminum foil on the top then i cut out a square hole on the top of the ox so i could put the exuast fan there that i made out of one of the fans that u buy seprate to hook up to ur xbox360 to keep it cool lets just say i riped the shit out of to get the fan :0) and it has a off and on switch with it too.
then with 2 socket spliters ans 2 socket straight plugs i put them in the sides of the box right under the exuast fan so the fan will take some of that heat out.then pluged an exstention cord on each side and pluged the exuast fan up and wella thats it .i do a stack of shit to get the plants close to the lights and i lifted the box so the big fan i have could blow air into the box to lower the temp and when the time comes to shut the lights off i take the box off the and have the big fan hit the plants to help the stem :0)
heres some pics what ya think i know it aint like ur cabb that u built but its something :0)


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 5, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> ^^ im making a stealth box to hold my Vortex fan right now. Thing is fkn loud!!


 Really ? lemmy see some pics


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 5, 2009)

clowdy said:


> this is what ive been working on i made it out of a couple of boxes i black taped up together the i put wrapping paper all around the in side and the dull side of the aluminum foil on the top then i cut out a square hole on the top of the ox so i could put the exuast fan there that i made out of one of the fans that u buy seprate to hook up to ur xbox360 to keep it cool lets just say i riped the shit out of to get the fan :0) and it has a off and on switch with it too.
> then with 2 socket spliters ans 2 socket straight plugs i put them in the sides of the box right under the exuast fan so the fan will take some of that heat out.then pluged an exstention cord on each side and pluged the exuast fan up and wella thats it .i do a stack of shit to get the plants close to the lights and i lifted the box so the big fan i have could blow air into the box to lower the temp and when the time comes to shut the lights off i take the box off the and have the big fan hit the plants to help the stem :0)
> heres some pics what ya think i know it aint like ur cabb that u built but its something :0)


ahh dude that looks good... 
I have a box going right now just like that until i get my cab up and running... it's 1'x1'x3' with 6 26 watt cfls inside and 3 hopefully females that I can clone.. I tore apart a microwave for the blower inside omg are they nice... works excellent as an exaust fan... and they i have a regular computer fan for the intake ... how are your temps inside that thing ?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 5, 2009)

temps r ok i get up in the 80's not too hot and that gave me an idea im going to see if we still have that old microwave thanks for the thought :0)
ya i was thinking of puting more lights up too but that should be ok for now atleast
the thing that sucks is when i got up this morning cuase i took the box off the plants is it got to 60 something degrees with the big fan blowing on them
i dont remember if thats too cold or not.im trying to strengthen the stem so i used the big fan to hit the sprout.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 5, 2009)

ya.. stay between 70 and 80 if ya can... 

and yes... we had a pretty good sized microwave before xmas (we got a new one for xmas) I took it apart and there was a 6" fan inside a housing that I could use to mount directly to my box... before I had 2 computer fans one for intake and one for exaust ... and I was running 90 degrees with the door closed... couldn't do it.. so i had to leave it open... well I just took the fan out and cut the cord of to the microwave and spliced it together pluged it in and it impressed the hell out of me. i was like wow, this damn thing blows... Stuck that at the top of my box and now i'm running at a perfect 71 degrees with my door closed... and you know it's working good... If i go to open the door you can feel the suction of the fan because its trying to suck the door back shut I love it... how big do you plan on vegging them to until you switch it flower ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 5, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> yea i was painting my aunts bedroom for her one time purple of all colors too and i bumped into a ladder and purple paint fell all over me


did you die matey ? what the hell happened to u ? lol


----------



## clowdy (Jan 6, 2009)

i dont know i have other seeds crap ones but one of these guy im going to try that grow where as soon as it comes out im going into straight flowering.
i dont know if i should put this sprout into flowering.
i dont want a plant too big and then again i do 
ill prolly let it grow a good 5,6 maybe 7 inches then flower this one or if it keeps doing good i might let it go bigger.but one or 2 of these seeds im going to make a micro grow out of them.sence have turn the lights on and the exuast fan on the temp is 78 with 30% hum right now.
i dont have heat in my room the heater dont work for some reason in here but all the other rooms it works for :0( so i have to find ways to get heat i even have a 250w infered heating lamp but i dont use sence i have my new thermostat/hum reader:0)
ya i changed my hole set up in my nightstand before i got this temp reader and when i did get it i shut the door for a while and opened it and it said was like over 100 degrees in there and i was like oooooooooooooow fuck and took them out the oven no wonder why they really wernt doing great and geting better so now i put the back in the closet like r kelly and made that box to play around with. i first made that box with out all that stuff in it to have for flowering so i could have a place where it would be complete dark while the other lights were still on but then i had a brain fart and thats what become of it :0)


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

clowdy said:


> i dont know i have other seeds crap ones but one of these guy im going to try that grow where as soon as it comes out im going into straight flowering.
> i dont know if i should put this sprout into flowering.
> i dont want a plant too big and then again i do
> ill prolly let it grow a good 5,6 maybe 7 inches then flower this one or if it keeps doing good i might let it go bigger.but one or 2 of these seeds im going to make a micro grow out of them.sence have turn the lights on and the exuast fan on the temp is 78 with 30% hum right now.
> ...


hahaha ... like r kelly ... n ice... 

hmmm... sounds like u gotta prob on your hands... get one of those lil plug in electric heaters (on sale now) and place it on a seperate timer so it runs when your lights are off ? hmm idk... as far as flowering it early ... have you ever flowered when a plant was only a few inches tall ? how much did you yield ? lol


----------



## clowdy (Jan 6, 2009)

i know what ya mean flowering early
i dont mind just want to see what would happen thats all
im not doing it to all the ones i have lol


----------



## clowdy (Jan 6, 2009)

hey i just found a computer modum next the a dumpster
i took it apart now i have 2 more fans :0)
1 fan is bigger then what i have already and the other fan is smaller then both
so i was thinking of takeing the bigger one and put that one in the box and leave the smallest one alone or atlleast till i get another fan or a new grow box
its fucking great i didnt have to pay $hit :0) lol


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

shows us the Pics!


----------



## justatoker (Jan 6, 2009)

damn post some new pics already.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

clowdy said:


> hey i just found a computer modum next the a dumpster
> i took it apart now i have 2 more fans :0)
> 1 fan is bigger then what i have already and the other fan is smaller then both
> so i was thinking of takeing the bigger one and put that one in the box and leave the smallest one alone or atlleast till i get another fan or a new grow box
> its fucking great i didnt have to pay $hit :0) lol


damn that's sweet dude... 

good for you.. look for one for me lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

ok... here i've framed in the soon to be hidden door way that will hide all my electrical (timers, power strips, ballast and exaust ... 6" tubing)


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

and here is the hidden room complete door on and open... real easy.. hardest part was to cut the osb perfectly to hide the cracks... Took me almost an hour to make my cuts. I put down the jigsaw and used a handsaw for more accuracy.... ive got small hinges on and you can barely see the seperation between the osb frame and door and it fits nice and tight ... used a small strip of 1 1/2" pine on the back side i'll be hanging my spare keys in there as well to the locks on the flowering room and veg room (i'm known to lose shit) lol... I wont be getting in this room much... it's just to hide my timers , power strips, ballast, and my 6" ducting.. that way I dont have any exposed at all...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

justatoker said:


> damn post some new pics already.


ok ok i agee i agree... lol... I got a lil caught up geesh ...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

ok the cab is near completion.. All I need to do is wait for my lights, mount everything drill the holes for the 6" ducting install the timers, other powerstrip, fans, humidifier hygrometers ,,, etc etc.... 

in this pic ... i've got the outside totally completed as far as building... it's air/light tight... the doors sit tight against the frame but to make sure it's 100 percent light and air tight I bought some 3/4" weather stripping and went all around all the door ways. the hidden room is also completed on the outside... pic one is a pic of the hole cab with the hidden door open.. pic 2 is with the tv inside... (obviously) if I need in the room to mess with any electrical all I need to do is take out the tv...sorry guys (i'm stoned) lol


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 6, 2009)

looks good still needs paint cant hide it like that  very nice thoe are you going to have locks on those doors? i have a hidden door cant figure out how to lock it


----------



## clowdy (Jan 6, 2009)

hey thats looking good 
u do need a bigger tv though se would be happy
get a flat screen that would fit in there
u could always set up this swiging are thing that connects to the back of the flat screen and have the small dvd player behind the flat screen 
that would look nice :0)
hey and i set the box up again i put the new fan in and i still have an extra small fan.
whats so crazy is the small fan ive been haveing is more powerfull then the bigger fan i got out the modum ,so i switched it around so i have the stronger fan blowing air in and the bigger one takeing i out and i have the fan blowing in where the plant can recieve the wind so it blows it a little to get stronger and its right under somewhat the lights so it could cool them down some too :0)i just need to lower the plant when needed :0)


----------



## justatoker (Jan 6, 2009)

lol @ little TV


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

justatoker said:


> lol @ little TV


i thought the same.... thats like having elehpant size balls and a mouses dick... lol... Ditch the tv and put Marijuana posters up... Very stealth. 

"Hey nice tv cabinet" ... "yeah i keep all my porn stash n shit locked so the kids cant get it"....lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

justatoker said:


> lol @ little TV


hey the ol lady has had that tv since she was young lol... it's an antique lol 
c'mon now lol ..


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

clowdy said:


> hey thats looking good
> u do need a bigger tv though se would be happy
> get a flat screen that would fit in there
> u could always set up this swiging are thing that connects to the back of the flat screen and have the small dvd player behind the flat screen
> ...


Ha ha.. i'll give you a 100$ if you convince my ol lady into getting rid of that shitty tv lol... I wana plasma so bad but NOOOO lol not in the bedroom lol ... 

when you go to close the door in your box does the larger fan suck the door in ?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 6, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> ok the cab is near completion.. All I need to do is wait for my lights, mount everything drill the holes for the 6" ducting install the timers, other powerstrip, fans, humidifier hygrometers ,,, etc etc....
> 
> in this pic ... i've got the outside totally completed as far as building... it's air/light tight... the doors sit tight against the frame but to make sure it's 100 percent light and air tight I bought some 3/4" weather stripping and went all around all the door ways. the hidden room is also completed on the outside... pic one is a pic of the hole cab with the hidden door open.. pic 2 is with the tv inside... (obviously) if I need in the room to mess with any electrical all I need to do is take out the tv...sorry guys (i'm stoned) lol


haha you built that big a cabinet for that TV? its like no there isnt anything i dont want you looking at in there now shut up and watch the tv


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha you built that big a cabinet for that TV? its like no there isnt anything i dont want you looking at in there now shut up and watch the tv


roflmao.. "shut up n watch tv" 

Shes gonna need bigger speakers so she can hear the tv for sure!.. lol... what fans you using again?.. 

dude do yourself a favor and put some doors on that top part for seeds n clones..


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

lol.... 

Idk about fans... yet still trying to put everything together, any suggestions ? I need one to cool the 600 watt hps, and 1 to exaust the flowering room... and one to just exaust the veg room... 

lol ya ok it does look a lil funny with the tv in it .. i will admit... see my love for the ol lady and my "hobby" is what matters lol


----------



## clowdy (Jan 6, 2009)

lol im sorry i started everyone on ur tv man lol
but come on ur going to be laying in bed and u wont be able to see it lol
ow in the door part u asked i dont have a door on it i lift it up off of everything.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

clowdy said:


> lol im sorry i started everyone on ur tv man lol
> but come on ur going to be laying in bed and u wont be able to see it lol
> ow in the door part u asked i dont have a door on it i lift it up off of everything.


 lol ya it is pretty high up there... haha, damnit ... We got it in the bedroom just now and laid in bed... she likes it I just laughed... she doesn't get on here and read or post so it was like a between me and us type thing lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2009)

excellent work man. professhh for sure. You're on the right track. walk on!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 6, 2009)

and for fans u could always do that thing with pegs where it goes over the screws and covrs them and they r flush with the surface too
just cut out a hole that would fit the fan sink it in and have the wood that u cut out to go back over whenever some one is around


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> excellent work man. professhh for sure. You're on the right track. walk on!


thanks bro,,, thanks... 

that's the easy part to... 

suprised you didn't rag on about the tv to  

lol wow i'm stoned haha... whata laugh ... it looked good on paper ...


----------



## clowdy (Jan 6, 2009)

lol thats some funny shit there
she should relize by now lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

clowdy said:


> and for fans u could always do that thing with pegs where it goes over the screws and covrs them and they r flush with the surface too
> just cut out a hole that would fit the fan sink it in and have the wood that u cut out to go back over whenever some one is around



wait what now ?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 6, 2009)

another words sink the fans in the wood where the wood u cut out from it could go back into the hole with the fan still there and would be flush to the surface and when someone comes around put the wood back on to cover they wont even know


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

oh I know ... the best part is i'm stoned (and she doesn't smoke) I was layin in bed laughin so hard I was crying then she started laughing hard at me cause I was laughin not knowing what I was laughing about... haha lmmfhao

nothin like a stiff neck to fall asleep to... 
damnit... haha... I made the suggestion that we could raise the bed up a couple feet haha... but our bed is high as hell now and she'd need a ladder to get in bed then lol she's short as hell and real petite lol your gonna think i'm nutz... but ya i'm raisin the bed...


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 6, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> lol ya it is pretty high up there... haha, damnit ... We got it in the bedroom just now and laid in bed... she likes it I just laughed... she doesn't get on here and read or post so it was like a between me and us type thing lol


haha you could have saved time and just bought a nightstand from wal-mart for the tv and built the cab for your plants


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

clowdy said:


> another words sink the fans in the wood where the wood u cut out from it could go back into the hole with the fan still there and would be flush to the surface and when someone comes around put the wood back on to cover they wont even know


my thing is tho,,, we both have a large family and there is ppl over all the damn time... she's got 6 sisters (no brothers) and they are ALWAYS at our damn house lol... the only time they go in the bedroom tho is to try on clothes or change clothes or whatever they do in there.. idk so stealth is pretty much a must


----------



## smppro (Jan 6, 2009)

WOW watch out for builder Bob! Looks good, always more fun to build your own if you have the time and resources


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha you could have saved time and just bought a nightstand from wal-mart for the tv and built the cab for your plants



lol and where do you suggest I put the nightstand now ? lol our bedroom is only 12x14 (i'm pretty sure) and the cab is 6'6" by 2'6"  and we have a kingsize bed, and 2 dressers lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

smppro said:


> WOW watch out for builder Bob! Looks good, always more fun to build your own if you have the time and resources


builder bob ? .... 

haha no no no .... 

bob vila  


if you dont think bob vila's a stoner then somethings wrong lol


----------



## clowdy (Jan 6, 2009)

lol he is a stoner 
then u could either put the fans on the back near the wall or even on the top of the cab


----------



## smppro (Jan 6, 2009)

Of course he is a stoner he works in the construction business


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 6, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> lol and where do you suggest I put the nightstand now ? lol our bedroom is only 12x14 (i'm pretty sure) and the cab is 6'6" by 2'6"  and we have a kingsize bed, and 2 dressers lol


just hang that shit from the roof on pulleys ahaha im joking of course but that would be a cool idea


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> lol ya it is pretty high up there... haha, damnit ... We got it in the bedroom just now and laid in bed... she likes it I just laughed... she doesn't get on here and read or post so it was like a between me and us type thing lol



thats some funny shit.... I can picture it.. about lost my hit when i was reading..lol

Say... with that much traffic in that room... wouldnt you think that a garage would be better place for it... then you can say you have paint and gasoline n stuff that you want to keep locked up...

I mean if i walk into a room and i see that cabinet...humming ... with locks on the front.. LOL... I dont know man... I guess well see when its all said and done. 


As far as the fans your gonna need to move some air for that 600 watter... And i dont know of any ultra quiet fans except for the ones this guy used in his cab... check it out..

thread


----------



## genfranco (Jan 6, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> just hang that shit from the roof on pulleys ahaha im joking of course but that would be a cool idea




Well you can get those stands they have for tv that hang on the wall... i dont know if they make it for tvs THAT small...lol... but you could zip tie it down to the platform! lol..

I hope youve told your ol lady about these conversations.... she would laugh her ass off..and then hopefully realize a nice new hanging 42 inch flat screen would be nice...

good luck!


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 6, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Well you can get those stands they have for tv that hang on the wall... i dont know if they make it for tvs THAT small...lol... but you could zip tie it down to the platform! lol..
> 
> I hope youve told your ol lady about these conversations.... she would laugh her ass off..and then hopefully realize a nice new hanging 42 inch flat screen would be nice...
> 
> good luck!


*and then hopefully realize a nice new hanging 42 inch flat screen would be nice...*

haha all he did just to wind up buyin a flat screen that would be hilarious


----------



## clowdy (Jan 6, 2009)

ya thats true u could alwys put it in a garage and then u could always make another cab that better suits that tv and dvd


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 6, 2009)

hopefully that isnt an analog tv or your gonna need a converter box soon if you use an antenna


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 6, 2009)

Just vent directly into the wall...


----------



## fonkee (Jan 6, 2009)

dam i love ur cab cuz its almost like mine in size and u did it kinda how i wanna turn mine into. mine is 6ftx6ftx2 and i wanna close off 2ft and split the 2ft wide area by 3ft high and have a flower and veg room on the side while i have my 2x4 veg/flower room for bigger plants. inspiring cab build!


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

smppro said:


> Of course he is a stoner he works in the construction business


hahahahahahaha... 

how true that is lmao


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

fonkee said:


> dam i love ur cab cuz its almost like mine in size and u did it kinda how i wanna turn mine into. mine is 6ftx6ftx2 and i wanna close off 2ft and split the 2ft wide area by 3ft high and have a flower and veg room on the side while i have my 2x4 veg/flower room for bigger plants. inspiring cab build!


thanks bud.. 

have you built yours at all ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> just hang that shit from the roof on pulleys ahaha im joking of course but that would be a cool idea


ya she'd love that... right next to our hanging sex swing eh ? lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

genfranco said:


> thats some funny shit.... I can picture it.. about lost my hit when i was reading..lol
> 
> Say... with that much traffic in that room... wouldnt you think that a garage would be better place for it... then you can say you have paint and gasoline n stuff that you want to keep locked up...
> 
> ...


 in the garage would make me a little nervous... why idk... maybe cause it's right next to my neighbors house, and there's a thin layer of pine boards for the walls ...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Well you can get those stands they have for tv that hang on the wall... i dont know if they make it for tvs THAT small...lol... but you could zip tie it down to the platform! lol..
> 
> I hope youve told your ol lady about these conversations.... she would laugh her ass off..and then hopefully realize a nice new hanging 42 inch flat screen would be nice...
> 
> good luck!


she has no clue what we talk about... or at least I think she doesn't ... I leave riu up on the screen 24/7 so maybe she does lol... that cab is pretty sweet... (small tho)


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

clowdy said:


> ya thats true u could alwys put it in a garage and then u could always make another cab that better suits that tv and dvd


 Ya idk, about the garage... 

i guess with the help of all of you guys. when i get all my growing equipment and get it hooked up and get a noise level i'll make a decision then


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 6, 2009)

Even though your whole setup is CLEAN. You can do what I did and build a box for your fans. Check the Grow room Design forum and look at my thread.

I say clean because my box is pretty ghetto, but you get the idea and im sure you can make something out of wood that's better. But it works awesome for my little closet.

edit: its 5AM......goodnight! zzz


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> Even though your whole setup is CLEAN. You can do what I did and build a box for your fans. Check the Grow room Design forum and look at my thread.
> 
> I say clean because my box is pretty ghetto, but you get the idea and im sure you can make something out of wood that's better. But it works awesome for my little closet.
> 
> edit: its 5AM......goodnight! zzz


ya get to bed stoner... lol... 

looks pretty good... hmmm... gave me a few idears ...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok I've got a question... Might as well include it in my thread... as i'm looking for lighting and ventilation equipment i'm also looking for a few strains to grow... just curious on autoflowering strains... say like lowryder and lowryder #2 ... if they are autoflowering... how the hell do you generate more seeds ? grow a batch of lowryder and turn a few hermie ? I mean paying 50$ for only 10 seeds every time is kinda shitty....


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

and also... 

since i'm only using a 250 mh in my veg chamber... at my local home depot they have 6" inline fans I think the stats are 265 cfs .. i'm planning on using one fan for exaust to cool off the hole chamber and light , with a few ventilation holes for forced air.. I have one that I use for my heater in the garage and it works great... think maybe I'll be able to get a way with just using the 6" inline fan 265 cfs to keep temps in range in the veg chamber ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

ok this is what I'm thinking of going with ...
a 600 watt hps air cooled from htg supply, 
a 250 watt mh from htg supply 
2 6" 265 cfm inline fans one for exaust in my veg chamber and 1 to cool off the 600 watt hps... 
and a 6" vortex blower to exaust the flowering chamber ....


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 6, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> ok this is what I'm thinking of going with ...
> a 600 watt hps air cooled from htg supply,
> a 250 watt mh from htg supply
> 2 6" 265 cfm inline fans one for exaust in my veg chamber and 1 to cool off the 600 watt hps...
> and a 6" vortex blower to exaust the flowering chamber ....


oopps sorry posted wrong pic of the 250 mh


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 6, 2009)

those inline booster fans from home depot are crap. they dont move much air. maybe in a small area might work ok. great looking cab. i still cant stop laughing bout that little ass tv in that huge cabinet, i wa thinking from the start of your build it was going to be a small tv. then you posted a pic and it looks like a 10" tv. ill give you pluss rep if you can tell me how to do it, since they changed the forum i cant find the little scales. great thread.


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 7, 2009)

dusty, few things...

1. I too plan on growing autoflowers. Joint Doctor and Lowlife are two great lowlife breeders to look at with multiple lowryder strains. check out www.drchronic.com or www.dope-seeds.com for good selection.

2. If you want to get your own seeds, your gonna have to keep a male and isolate it with a female and let them do their thing 

3. Those duct boosters are really cheap and dont move any air so i wouldn't bother.

4. An inline fan JUST for exhaust might be a little over kill. You can just use one for your carbon filter and air-cooled hood. You just need a passive intake so there is a good negative pressure buildup. (I.E. a 6" vent on the bottom of the door. Though if you go this route, look at getting an 8" fan or a 10" fan for assurance. You can always buy duct reducers to work with your hood.

5. For vegging I urge you to go with a nice florescent fixture. Your veg area is 2' 6" so if you were to buy a 2ft 4bulb fixture you can get alot of cover area and you can also get them real close to the plants. They produce VERY little heat, where as all you would need would be a PC fan or just a small 6" oscillating fan to blow on the canopy. HTGSupply has them and most other hydro stores. Take a look, very cheap and effective. I plan on building a small vegging/cloen box with one of these fixtures!

6. HTGSupply is great, awesome prices and great customer service. Let us all know how and what ya decide to order.

first post of the day....PHEWW!


----------



## genfranco (Jan 7, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> those inline booster fans from home depot are crap. they dont move much air. maybe in a small area might work ok. great looking cab. i still cant stop laughing bout that little ass tv in that huge cabinet, i wa thinking from the start of your build it was going to be a small tv. then you posted a pic and it looks like a 10" tv. ill give you pluss rep if you can tell me how to do it, since they changed the forum i cant find the little scales. great thread.


gotta change the view in the settings... all the way at the bottom.. to blzn-07


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> gotta change the view in the settings... all the way at the bottom.. to blzn-07


thanks took awhile to find it.
plus rep dusty great cab.
and plus rep for genfranco for the info thanks


----------



## fonkee (Jan 7, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> thanks bud..
> 
> have you built yours at all ?


well it's built but its one whole box i wanna divide it up after the grow i got going now and invest in better lighting and ventilation, i did my grow with CFLs but the box is too big for the little CFLs i used so the plants r really small plus theyre in little pots but my next grow im gonna get a 400w hps/mh setup with switchable ballast
or maybe just a 250


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

fonkee said:


> well it's built but its one whole box i wanna divide it up after the grow i got going now and invest in better lighting and ventilation, i did my grow with CFLs but the box is too big for the little CFLs i used so the plants r really small plus theyre in little pots but my next grow im gonna get a 400w hps/mh setup with switchable ballast
> or maybe just a 250


sweet...............


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> those inline booster fans from home depot are crap. they dont move much air. maybe in a small area might work ok. great looking cab. i still cant stop laughing bout that little ass tv in that huge cabinet, i wa thinking from the start of your build it was going to be a small tv. then you posted a pic and it looks like a 10" tv. ill give you pluss rep if you can tell me how to do it, since they changed the forum i cant find the little scales. great thread.


they are junk ? ... hmmm but 265 cfms? 

and yw... thank you budd....


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 7, 2009)

yw? Surly you meant VB 

jk haha


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

vb ... I did I did... but it wouldn't let me quote ya and make a post i dont know what the hells goin on... 

hmm... so ya think I only need one blower to exaust and cool off my light in the flowering room eh ? hmm.... 

and ya I might go with an autoflowering strain idk... damnit i can't make up my mind on anything lol


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 7, 2009)

i hear that dusty what to do..... after you figure out what you want to do either you cant for some reason or you find more options grrrr so many ways to grow these girls


----------



## clowdy (Jan 7, 2009)

well if u go with the autoflowering u could always take clones before they start


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 7, 2009)

dusty, i think if you went with a 10" vortex it would be powerful enough to suck air through the filter and exhaust your lights all in one, and have it exhaust out of the cab. The less bends in the ducting = better airflow, as im sure you know

I know what you mean about decisions, its almost ridiculous how one thing can change your mind about everything lol.

I say go with autoflowering, I def am, but thats because my space is limited. I think they will be something awesome to start growing with.

BUT, its almost impossible to clone them, since they flower within 2 weeks automatically. Just sex them and create hundreds of seeds.....then send me some


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

Vapor Bros... 
ya ha. it sux... 

hmm..a 10" vortex ? holy shit ? lil big dont ya think, and I didn't make my cab big enough to work with 10" ducting... that's pretty big... autoflowering is good... but reading about it... 1 you can't clone it and the female to male ratio is horrible i guess.. so If i bought 20 seeds and got 5 females lol... (i'm just saying with my luck lol) to generate seeds, i'd have to save a couple males and put them in a room with a few females and let them do they thing eh ? and then I heard that ppl were only gettin like 3-5 seeds a plant... that way ...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

clowdy said:


> well if u go with the autoflowering u could always take clones before they start


take clones before they start ? 
did you say you were using an autoflowering strain right now ? 
i've never messed with any... how are they ? anyone know ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> i hear that dusty what to do..... after you figure out what you want to do either you cant for some reason or you find more options grrrr so many ways to grow these girls


I know and it sucks... 
how about I was looking on ebay the other day and saw a 4 camera security system (wireless) for 117.00 ... tell me man .. how cool that would be... place one in each room (veg and flowering) one pointing at the bedroom door and one that spans the living room and front door lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

fonkee said:


> well it's built but its one whole box i wanna divide it up after the grow i got going now and invest in better lighting and ventilation, i did my grow with CFLs but the box is too big for the little CFLs i used so the plants r really small plus theyre in little pots but my next grow im gonna get a 400w hps/mh setup with switchable ballast
> or maybe just a 250


sweet... 

got any pics of it ? or ur current grow ?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 7, 2009)

err, maybe 10" is a little big. haha.

Iv'e read about the male to female ratio being a little jacked up. They do sell feminized lowryders though, But ya only get 5 beans for a few bucks more. But maybe thats worth it.

gosh....its 5AM again.....goodnight!


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> gotta change the view in the settings... all the way at the bottom.. to blzn-07


what was he talkin about lol ?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 7, 2009)

^^ changing it back to the old RIU page design, since no one knows how to give REP anymore lol.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> err, maybe 10" is a little big. haha.
> 
> Iv'e read about the male to female ratio being a little jacked up. They do sell feminized lowryders though, But ya only get 5 beans for a few bucks more. But maybe thats worth it.
> 
> gosh....its 5AM again.....goodnight!


lol ya, where the hell are u ? haha. 5 am geesh man are u just getting up, or just going to bed lol ...

ya but see I think under better conditions you can have a better ratio all the grows i've seen ppl either had to high of temps, not enough humidity blah blah no ventilation... btw.. if it's an autoflower you def dont want high humidity hmmm ya I never buy feminised seeds... I dont trust that...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> ^^ changing it back to the old RIU page design, since no one knows how to give REP anymore lol.


ya btw how do you give rep ? 

I dont like the new design...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

and vortex blowers... how are they really ? are they fairly silent compared to they're competitors ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 7, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> err, maybe 10" is a little big. haha.
> 
> Iv'e read about the male to female ratio being a little jacked up. They do sell feminized lowryders though, But ya only get 5 beans for a few bucks more. But maybe thats worth it.
> 
> gosh....its 5AM again.....goodnight!



you wussy... you fell asleep on me  

haha


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 8, 2009)

haha yeah dude im sorry. HAHA. I live in Southern California and im up all night refreshing RIU. Its addicting! Where are you brotha? Ill try and answer your questions.

Feminized seeds. I see people use them, but my "mentor" that im learning from doesnt trust them either. Good chance of getting hermies.

You can give rep by clicking on the little scale above the users post, its right next to the post #. But you have to switch it back tot he old page somehow.

Vortex fans i think are the shit! Although they are kinda noisy, just build a box like I did and your problems are gone.....oh wait...you dissed it!! 

and im not a wussy....YOU'RE A WUSSY!!! hahah

this  is for you dusty!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 8, 2009)

yes this site is very additive


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 8, 2009)

I know and it sucks... 
how about I was looking on ebay the other day and saw a 4 camera security system (wireless) for 117.00 ... tell me man .. how cool that would be... place one in each room (veg and flowering) one pointing at the bedroom door and one that spans the living room and front door lol

hahaha already have mine thats to funny ........ been wanting to hook it up, two on the out side of my house maybe four we will see just need to take some time and hook it all up...... i do construction i dont want anyone stealing my tools ..... oh yea plus im going to find that little fucking dog that shits in front of my house  grrrr


----------



## clowdy (Jan 8, 2009)

lololololol thats some funny shit there
hey u even could put one in the bath room or near the shower iychewawa


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 8, 2009)

Vapor bros... 

haha... 

puff puff.... pass... thanks buddy.... 

haha wussy ? what are we 10 lol haha... 

southern cali ... man must be nice... fuck...  

ya , fem seeds to me are over rated... 

an naw i didn't diss ya bra... i was just sayin ur ghetto ... haha j/k


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 8, 2009)

clowdy said:


> yes this site is very additive


lol ya think.....


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hulk Nugz... 

hell ya why not man... for 117$ ya can't go wrong.. I think we were lookin at the same one... 

they look sweet as hell... and ya.. i've got a laptop that goes with me everywhere   so i'll be able to spy on my shit whenever where ever


----------



## clowdy (Jan 8, 2009)

that would be whats up
invest in a scanner too
they help trust me we hear everything on ours
my mom has all the codes if she could remember where the book is :0)


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 8, 2009)

well I took act 120 which is well look it up lol... 
I know 80% of the codes... and had to go to an academy ... 

? ... ok anyways lol 

I need an idea to drill in the back of my cab to allow 2 extension cords in one hole to the hidden room to go to each power strip... how do you suggest I do it so it's light tight ? maybe drill a 1" hole and how to cover it around the cords ?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 8, 2009)

maybe you can cut a hole the size you need and put one of those vent hood things over the hole. Or make one....kinda like this...

Sorry did it really fast.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 8, 2009)

why so mad dusty?just saying thats all excuse me


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 8, 2009)

i dont think hes mad i think hes just trying to avoid sounding like a complete nerd 

 

So dusty, you get this bitch painted yet or what?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 8, 2009)

lol well i dont know
he cant e a total nerd building this cabb and the carpentry skills 
and the pot smokin/growing i dont think so
he was trying to be an ass to me :0(
not nice


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 8, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> well I took act 120 which is well look it up lol...
> I know 80% of the codes... and had to go to an academy ...
> 
> ? ... ok anyways lol
> ...


drill hole for pvc LB you can seal around outside. even go back to back LB's. paint inside black if you think you have to.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmm just thought of it .... it would probably work really good.....you know those sponges circles for clones if your going to get some for your clones just get one more, those would work drill a hole that size circle and fit your circle sponge in hmm yea that will work take it out open it up like pac man and eat those extention cords, then pop it back in the hole bam light proof dam im good  hahaha


----------



## clowdy (Jan 8, 2009)

yes ser that would work


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 8, 2009)

clowdy said:


> yes ser that would work


lol bro , why would you think i was mad... lol... i'm not mad at you at all... you all are my buds on here  

I was just saying, I had to take it in college... forced to actually it's act 120 (basic police training) it's dumb as hell And I have nothing against police officers lol but I would never become a cop... 
haha. I can't believe you thought i was mad lol.... i was just saying act 120 look it up  it's a pretty cool course you can take it in 9 weeks and be a local town, city, borough, police officer and be eligable to take your state police exam. it's pretty cool if you wanted an easy route other than the 4 year criminal justice... 

lol i'm pissed at you "fucker" lol ... 

a nerd ? how dare u call me a nerd haha


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 8, 2009)

Vapor Bros... 

ya I've got the inside painted. 2 coats on each room... (white) 
In all honesty I prefer white to mylar... why ? i've seen better results personally .. Like I stated before (used to have a 12x12 room... used mylar before in a white room had probs with it falling off the wall after about 5 grows so i tore it off and used the naturally white painted room and seen better results the next 2 grows . coincidence ? idk lol ...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hulk Nugz... 

I suppose that could work... but i'm not at the moment buying those so i'm gonna have to take the same concept and apply it ... i'll come up with something going to home depot tonite after work... (getting ready for work now) 
gosh whatta bitch I hate goin to work on fridays.... have 3 meetings today .... blah blah blah ... and I think we have a presentation today which sucks... (do a little It. work as well ) and they are trying to run our new software.... blah blah


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 8, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> drill hole for pvc LB you can seal around outside. even go back to back LB's. paint inside black if you think you have to.


yes that would be an option to


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 8, 2009)

well fellas i'm off to work have a good day all.... i'll catch ya when i get home... 
btw.... I cannot believe u thought i was mad lol.... 

i'm the easiest most laid back person to get along with lol...... 
wish we could all gather and toke together lol  ............ "clowdy your buyin lol


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 8, 2009)

^^lmao

What about the outside, is that painted? I gotta run to HomeDump tomorrow to get some flat white paint and some silicone sealer for the corners. Also got to think of something for my cords and passive intake

edit: 5AM....goodnight!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 9, 2009)

lol i didnt call u a nerd vapor did i said u couldnt really be a nerd with the carpentry skills and smoking/growing thats what i said thats what i get for trying to defned people lol
and i know u wernt mad lol i just wanted to start messing around lol
just pulling some strings thats all lolol
im still pissed lol jk 
and ur buying the next round lol
and vapor is buying the next 2 rounds after that lol


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 9, 2009)

2 rounds?! wtf! lmao


----------



## clowdy (Jan 9, 2009)

ya i got blamed for calling him nerd lol
u called him one not me lol
two rounds baby
:0)~


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah but he called me a wuss.....and called my box ghetto.........hahaha i feel like im in 4th grade again


----------



## clowdy (Jan 9, 2009)

ow ok thats true i remember when he called u that lol
thats funny shit lol
but i still got blamed lol its all good :0)
i still want my 2 rounds


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 9, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> 2 rounds?! wtf! lmao


haha sounds good to me haha...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 9, 2009)

haha sorry clowdy... hey u guys made fun of my damn tv haha.. so there.... 

(no vapor didn't paint the outside yet... I like the "wood" look Natural


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 9, 2009)

what a long ass day at work blah ..... wa'd u guys do ?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 9, 2009)

lol i did start the tv thing i admitt that lolhey i never said i wouldnt get the first round like u asked lol.i feel like kicking myself in the ass today cuase i trye to do this thing some one said about the aerogarden so iwent to take out my sprout from the aerogarden to place it closer to the top part of the sponge and when i wastrying to get it to come out :0(
the top of the root where the shell it broke off :0(
so now i took all the other seeds out of it that were germd and put them in the soil and shut the machine off.
il wait till my other seed that is already germd to get the root a little bit longer then ill throw it in the aerogarden and wait.
my @ss is still red from kicking it
i almost shited on my self lol
other then doing all of that nothing really ok day thanks hows work been?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 9, 2009)

kinda shitty... to long of a day lol.... 

aerogarden huh ? gotta pic ? I really dont know to much about em... looked em up to ... kind of pricey eh ?

whatta u do for work ?


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Jan 9, 2009)

clowdy said:


> lol i did start the tv thing i admitt that lolhey i never said i wouldnt get the first round like u asked lol.i feel like kicking myself in the ass today cuase i trye to do this thing some one said about the aerogarden so iwent to take out my sprout from the aerogarden to place it closer to the top part of the sponge and when i wastrying to get it to come out :0(
> the top of the root where the shell it broke off :0(
> so now i took all the other seeds out of it that were germd and put them in the soil and shut the machine off.
> il wait till my other seed that is already germd to get the root a little bit longer then ill throw it in the aerogarden and wait.
> ...


clowdy this is kind of off subject but i recognize your icon...
do you work at that malco? a couple of my friends did...

also sorry if youve got no idea what im talking about...im a crazy person


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ your icon is the best ive seen. StarWars ftw!


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Jan 9, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> ^^ your icon is the best ive seen. StarWars ftw!


thanks i was looking around for a new icon one day and thought that would be perfect


----------



## clowdy (Jan 9, 2009)

i have no idea what malco is
and the icon i have up is a painting i did u know of the joker
i like that starwars one too


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Jan 9, 2009)

clowdy said:


> i have no idea what malco is
> and the icon i have up is a painting i did u know of the joker
> i like that starwars one too



well it looks exactly like a promo that was at one of the local movie theaters in my home town. my friends said some guy that worked there painted it.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 9, 2009)

well thanks im glad it looks good to people
i dont paint alot so im glad it came out alright
hey how do i give +rep in this site?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 9, 2009)

clowdy said:


> well thanks im glad it looks good to people
> i dont paint alot so im glad it came out alright
> hey how do i give +rep in this site?


you painted that ? that's cool man  ....


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 9, 2009)

good morning dusty


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 9, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> good morning dusty


good morning buddy  what's up today ... 

the ol lady went to work... and i'm just sittin here.. dog layin beside me on the floor lil plug in electric heater at my feet ... it's cold an snowy here bud...


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 9, 2009)

Dude where do you live? If you dont mind me askin. Its super windy out here but surprisingly warm.

its 5:40AM, i gotta get to bed soon. My cabinet will be done tomorrow, I cant wait, ill have to post some pics


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 9, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> Dude where do you live? If you dont mind me askin. Its super windy out here but surprisingly warm.
> 
> its 5:40AM, i gotta get to bed soon. My cabinet will be done tomorrow, I cant wait, ill have to post some pics


pa.... 

it's 8:40 am here lol.... must be nice... the snow kinda gets to me ... we just got dumped on the last 2 days...
where u live ?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 9, 2009)

Sweet, I love the snow. I think there is an HTGsupply store in PA, why dont you and your dog go over there and tell them to ship my shit a little bit faster....lmao

edit: i sounded like a jerk just then.....sorry!


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 9, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> Sweet, I love the snow. I think there is an HTGsupply store in PA, why dont you and your dog go over there and tell them to ship my shit a little bit faster....lmao
> 
> edit: i sounded like a jerk just then.....sorry!


ya it's about 2 hours from me... I think part or all of my order will be with them so i'm thinking about just driving down there when the times right... 

lol and no u didn't sound like a jerk bro, it's all good ... i'm still waitin for my rounds ya know and i'm not talkin about beer haha....

2 good j's lol.....


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 9, 2009)

Once I harvest, ill let you know. Im serious too! 

I gotta get some rest, ill be back on when I wake up, so.....like around 1-2 in the afternoon for you hahaha


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 9, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> Once I harvest, ill let you know. Im serious too!
> 
> I gotta get some rest, ill be back on when I wake up, so.....like around 1-2 in the afternoon for you hahaha


sweet...  what strain are u growing ? 

ok man... see ya then...


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 9, 2009)

right now, banana kush, OGkushxSourDiesel (not looking good) and a Blackberry kush which i think is a hermie 

Each are clones, and theres just three of em. Once they are dead or finished, ill be growing HinduKush lowryders


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 9, 2009)

banana kush ... mmmmmm that sounds good ... (sativa ) ?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 10, 2009)

huh? PA? ow now im coming over im in MA


----------



## justatoker (Jan 10, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> I need an idea to drill in the back of my cab to allow 2 extension cords in one hole to the hidden room to go to each power strip... how do you suggest I do it so it's light tight ? maybe drill a 1" hole and how to cover it around the cords ?


 
HMM..You could make a hole (just big enough for w/e u need), then put this around the inside of the hole to seal it then add paint/tape w/e on the inside and/or outside >



LINK > http://greatstuff.dow.com/greatstuff/cons/gaps.htm


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 10, 2009)

^^ thats what i used for my fan box. Just know that as it dries it expands alot. But yeah it could work


----------



## justatoker (Jan 10, 2009)

I bought some a few mnths back to seal up our mailbox. Its one of those old handmade ones that looks lke a small house lol.. Had a lot of leaks but that "great stuff" expanding foam did the trick really well.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 10, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> pa....
> 
> it's 8:40 am here lol.... must be nice... the snow kinda gets to me ... we just got dumped on the last 2 days...
> where u live ?


i like PA i've been up there a few times and in Maryland too, usually during the summer, the weather is really nice up there that time of the season not hot as hell and humid like it is here in the south


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 10, 2009)

thank you .rob lets talk again soon.cheers


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 10, 2009)

wow i really hate that kid who just did that big long post


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 10, 2009)

wow... the mods are really on task ... thank you so much for deleating that assholes post ... thank you... what the hell was all that about anyway... I apologize guys...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 10, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> i like PA i've been up there a few times and in Maryland too, usually during the summer, the weather is really nice up there that time of the season not hot as hell and humid like it is here in the south


 It is a good state actually... 

I mean sales tax is ok... the economy isn't the best but hey the computer field is doing good... snow in the winter haha. well I snowboard but hate the cold lol and it's cool I have relatives in alaska and colorado and visit them yearly it sux there,,, talkin 40 below zero snowboarding... f that lol and not to mention I had to carry my pistol on me (grizzly bears) ya it was fun lol ....

one morning I woke up and was at my family's camp (hunt moose and caribou up there) and they have an outhouse at the camp, went out side to take a shit sittin in the outhouse (on the tundra) and hear some russling out side was like what the hell all of a sudden I hear (boom boom boom) I hurried up stood up opened the door my uncle yelled at me to get back inside (there was a damn grizzly outside right beside the outhouse... boy did that suck i was so scared my asshole puckered lmmfhao haha


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 10, 2009)

justatoker said:


> I bought some a few mnths back to seal up our mailbox. Its one of those old handmade ones that looks lke a small house lol.. Had a lot of leaks but that "great stuff" expanding foam did the trick really well.


are you talking about the stuff in the can that comes out like cheese wiz lol ? that is pretty good stuff, (if that's what your talking about ... I used a ton of that after building my garage...

"edit" sorry I didn't see your last post with the pic... ya thank you very much actually I'm going to use it again... I never thought of that... thanks man  
(how bout) i went through about 10 things of caulking lining all the cracks... I shut my self in both rooms... omg.. nice... I can't even see my hand in front of my face... i got lucky with the doors beeing light tight  3/4" think pine strips and weater stripping  did the trick


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 10, 2009)

clowdy said:


> huh? PA? ow now im coming over im in MA


ma ? sweet .... 
ya get your ass over here lol ... how old r u ? 
20's 30's ... 
I'd say it's obvious on how old I am lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 10, 2009)

just a little update , 

i went down to a local kmart and bought the following ittems...

4" dryer vent kit... (very cool) 
came with 8' of 4" durable aluminum ducting 
6 4" clamps (obviously) 
2 90 degree aluminum elbows 
an outside vent shiled.. (ya know that white ones that go on the outside of your house and when your dryer runs the little flaps open up)
for 21.95$ just what i needed to exaust the veg room 

2 50' long orange heavy duty extension cords, 
2 hygrometers with outdoor sensor ... I use one mounted on the outside of the grow room with the sensor at the plants canopy and one small hygrometer in each room to see temp and humidity... 
2 timers
2 power strips
2 6ft extension cords
2 6" fans that i'm going to mount on the side (wish they were osc tho.... they are not) 
boy it's a bitch to find fans this time of year..
more caulking, 
more white paint (boy is paint expensive) 
3 packs of 1000 count 18 guage 1 1/4" brad nails
2 door alarms (lol for the fun of it) 
2 bags of perlite 
(btw whatta you guys think of perlite and vermiculte as a soil mix ? 50/50 .. ? 
a fertilizer/ph soil tester (very cool) 
tried to find 5 gallon square pots or buckets ... ha this one is going to be a bitch all they had were these ol lady ceramic pots for like 15 bucks a piece... haha I dont think so...
(any ideas on getting 5 gallon buckets or pots ? i might not even need 5 gallon pots... idk... 
but with my room dimensions whatta ya think I should go... sog ? reg full height ? hmm.... i'd love to have like 20 lowryders growin in my flowering room  but idk ... they yeild and high isn't the best ... damn I have to make up my mind fast ... help me guys ... 

looked at humidifiers also... only ones kmart carried were "vicks" warm mist humidifiers... 
I want to find a tall skinny humidiifer (cool mist) that wont take up to much room for my veg chamber (one with a shutoff so it keeps a constant % 

other than that... I got the ducting setup in the veg room up through the top of the veg chamber into the hidden room with a 90 degree elbo then used the vent shileld on the outside of the box... I was a little concerned over the flaps... they seemed kind of heavy so i stuck a 20" box fan in the room on high and shut the doors went to the back and wow... it opened up the flaps far enough to allow the circulating air out 

sorry for the long post... hehehe


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats a funny ass story about the bear!

Thats a nice haul you got there, reminds me of some of the shit i need to pick up tomorrow. Ill try and answer some questions this afternoon when i wake up. Its 5:11AM now. Time for bed 

ps. good mornin


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 10, 2009)

your always just goin to bed when I get on lol... 

ok ok... good morning ... and good night lol


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 11, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> are you talking about the stuff in the can that comes out like cheese wiz lol ? that is pretty good stuff, (if that's what your talking about ... I used a ton of that after building my garage...


lol no its not pretty good stuff, its greast stuff.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 11, 2009)

damn u got a grociery list there lol
i would love to comeover when i find a way over there lol :0)
and im 28
around ur age but i look way younger for my age
i dont look it at all
when i shave i still get carded it sucks sometimes lol


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 11, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> It is a good state actually...
> 
> I mean sales tax is ok... the economy isn't the best but hey the computer field is doing good... snow in the winter haha. well I snowboard but hate the cold lol and it's cool I have relatives in alaska and colorado and visit them yearly it sux there,,, talkin 40 below zero snowboarding... f that lol and not to mention I had to carry my pistol on me (grizzly bears) ya it was fun lol ....
> 
> one morning I woke up and was at my family's camp (hunt moose and caribou up there) and they have an outhouse at the camp, went out side to take a shit sittin in the outhouse (on the tundra) and hear some russling out side was like what the hell all of a sudden I hear (boom boom boom) I hurried up stood up opened the door my uncle yelled at me to get back inside (there was a damn grizzly outside right beside the outhouse... boy did that suck i was so scared my asshole puckered lmmfhao haha


haha man that sounds fuckin crazy, i wouldnt have my ass in that kind of situation. what kind of pistol do you have? im in the south so were love our guns haha


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 11, 2009)

dusty your only on in the early ass morning and night. Get your lazy ass off the couch and start posting lol.

BTW, instead of all of us spamming your thread, we COULD just take it to the RIU chat hahaha


----------



## clowdy (Jan 11, 2009)

that is true but ill stay bothering be on their threads lol
and thats sum funny shit "asshole puckerup" lmao lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 11, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha man that sounds fuckin crazy, i wouldnt have my ass in that kind of situation. what kind of pistol do you have? im in the south so were love our guns haha


Glock 9 , glock 45 (model 17) 
smith and wesson 45 and 9 mm.. (sigma series) 
and an old rug 9mm .. 
3 30-6's 
2 243's 
2 12 guage shottys 
2 222 rifles 
1 20 guage shotty 
and my new present rug 7mm  for alaska


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 11, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> dusty your only on in the early ass morning and night. Get your lazy ass off the couch and start posting lol.
> 
> BTW, instead of all of us spamming your thread, we COULD just take it to the RIU chat hahaha


haha my lazy ass ? on the couch ? haha ya right... I dont sleep much (5 hrs tops) I"M NOT LAZY asshole lol ....


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 11, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha man that sounds fuckin crazy, i wouldnt have my ass in that kind of situation. what kind of pistol do you have? im in the south so were love our guns haha


I went to school in tn... lived there almost 4 years... I know how the south is lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 11, 2009)

boy I will tell u what... I got one of those inline duct fans (6") from home depot today hooked it all up... wow... 

THEY FUCKING SUCK HARDCORE ...  damnit 250 cfms my ass... more like 10 cfms... the freakin thing doesn't even have enough oooomffff to blow the flaps open on my vent mounted outside the box... wtf


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 11, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> lol no its not pretty good stuff, its greast stuff.


 and expensive


----------



## clowdy (Jan 11, 2009)

that sucks
didnt some one say that they wernt good already i thinkto u before?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 11, 2009)

clowdy said:


> that sucks
> didnt some one say that they wernt good already i thinkto u before?


I know I know  they do tho... but 250 cfm ? wtf... you'd think they'd help a lil bit , I did a test ... put 3 4ft dual fluro fixtures in there, was almost 100 degrees after 10 mins... kicked the fan on and it went to 95... wow... what a bummer...


----------



## clowdy (Jan 11, 2009)

lolol lmao u should of listen to that guy lol
and that sucks only lowered it 5 degrees thats some bull shit there


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 11, 2009)

^^ haha how bout it, i'm goin to home de"pot" tomorrow and bitchin lol... damnit... it was only 27 bucks but still...


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 11, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> Glock 9 , glock 45 (model 17)
> smith and wesson 45 and 9 mm.. (sigma series)
> and an old rug 9mm ..
> 3 30-6's
> ...


haha sounds like you love your guns too


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 11, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> ^^ haha how bout it, i'm goin to home de"pot" tomorrow and bitchin lol... damnit... it was only 27 bucks but still...


for that cheap you could buy two of those things and still be cheaper than some of those blowers


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 11, 2009)

Look at Vortex fans. Thats what i have and its powerrrrrfull!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jan 11, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> for that cheap you could buy two of those things and still be cheaper than some of those blowers


You could buy ten of them and they won't work. Something called static pressure. Just buy one real fan and be done with it. Vortex, Sunleaves, etc.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 11, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> You could buy ten of them and they won't work. Something called static pressure. Just buy one real fan and be done with it. Vortex, Sunleaves, etc.


I'm thinkin ur right man... they suck big time.. i dont get it tho... especially when the box says 250 cfms lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 11, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> haha sounds like you love your guns too


 yes sir...  my fav has gotta be my model 7600 30-06 pump... I love it ...


----------



## BongJuice (Jan 11, 2009)

I've read most of your thread.
Nice cabinet design, you definitely have some carpentry talent. 
I read that your gonna put this beast in a 12 X 14 bedroom, and it's gonna be stealth. Hmmm????
What are you going to put on the outside of the cabinet to make it stealthy? Cuz, what you've got now looks like a grow cabinet.


----------



## BOXERBUDZ (Jan 12, 2009)

Relly like your cab, want to build one of my own to fit 2 4x4 treys. I want to do 2 600 Watts. Would you suggest to build a shelf at the top where I can put my ballest and fans and such. I am just planning on building a flower room, no veg room, I already have a closet for that.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jan 12, 2009)

Pick up an S&P fan at hvacquick.com. They are pretty good, cheap, and quite, i use 3.

see the ballast on the fans...







and about the shelf...i use one but i wanted by cab fully contained. I jut helped a guy here in Vegas build a cab and we placed all fans, AC box, dehumidifier in the attic. We did a 4x4 vert setup /2 600s so we needed the height. Remotely placing all this stuff cuts down on noise as well. So there are 4 4"ducts going from the cab to the attic, to make it look cleaner all 4 were ran inside a single 8" duct. I dont have pics but will try to get some. I even have my C02 tank in there...

see the door that's insulated over fan/ballast chamber to stop noise. Also make sure there is decent airflow...


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 12, 2009)

sweet setup, FullMetal!

I got my 150w light/hood/ballast today hahah


----------



## clowdy (Jan 12, 2009)

good shit vapor u must be happy?
when can i see pics of the new set up then?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 12, 2009)

It should br 100% completed by next week. Still gotta pick up my cabinet from my friend that built it. Still needs, intakes vents, my filter to arrive, and some paint. So maybe tomorrow!


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 12, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> yes sir...  my fav has gotta be my model 7600 30-06 pump... I love it ...


just sayin the name of that gun sounds country


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 12, 2009)

BOXERBUDZ said:


> Relly like your cab, want to build one of my own to fit 2 4x4 treys. I want to do 2 600 Watts. Would you suggest to build a shelf at the top where I can put my ballest and fans and such. I am just planning on building a flower room, no veg room, I already have a closet for that.


I would definately place your ballasts on the outside of your grow room ... 
and good luck... post pictures when you get to your build


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 12, 2009)

BongJuice said:


> I've read most of your thread.
> Nice cabinet design, you definitely have some carpentry talent.
> I read that your gonna put this beast in a 12 X 14 bedroom, and it's gonna be stealth. Hmmm????
> What are you going to put on the outside of the cabinet to make it stealthy? Cuz, what you've got now looks like a grow cabinet.


thanks buddy... 

well a suggestion on blending it in ? 

who's to say it's not a cabinet (locked) filled with guns and fine jewelry lol ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Full Metal Jacket... 

nice setup bro  

whatta your temps like ? and how's the smell in your attic ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 12, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> It should br 100% completed by next week. Still gotta pick up my cabinet from my friend that built it. Still needs, intakes vents, my filter to arrive, and some paint. So maybe tomorrow!



ya bro. lets see it ? 

lets see it ? lets see it ? I wanna see what my gift is coming out of ? lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 12, 2009)

ok ok ok ... sorry guys I haven't been on that much... the last couple days has been hell ... ha... 

well i'll post a lil update here,,, (gotta go get ready for work) or i'm gonna be late... tonight i'll post pics and such... 
well I ended up keeping the 6" home depot inline fane was experimenting a little bit and came up with a solution to make it work... I have a few halogen work lights that get really hot in the garage... So I set them in the cab in did 10 minute experiments on about 6 ways of mounting the blower I finally camp up with a way that took the temp down to low 70degrees... which initially was 100 ... just a little common sence (the less bends in y our ducting the more air she'll move... so I mounted it straight up and down hanging out the top of the veg room floor flowing up into the hidden room and 90 degreed it out the back... it now has enough force to blow open my exaust flaps and took my temps down... plus I got this really awesome osc fan yester day 12" omg is it nice... sorry gotta go get ready now lol i'll be on tonight after 5 peeps... vapor... clowdy, wildfire, i'll talk to you guys later


----------



## clowdy (Jan 13, 2009)

thats sweet im glad u got that shit working for ya


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 13, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> ya bro. lets see it ?
> 
> lets see it ? lets see it ? I wanna see what my gift is coming out of ? lol



haha in time son, in time!

Now im gonna go help my cousin set up his grow-room.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 13, 2009)

lol you guys are gettin tired with me eh ?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 13, 2009)

im alright
just chillin
look at my new grow stealth just becuase i had it and found it by a dumpster :0)
and this is the pic of the plant in process
and i have a new sprout too :0) what ya think


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice... ya know, I always wondered how much y ou could yield in one of those lil towers lol... what's the dimensions of that tower ? hahaha, i know where u got it, isn't that the one you told me about and I laughed at ya lol (that you were just gonna use the fan) lol ....


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 13, 2009)

ive been vegging my clones and seedlings in a PC case. Just retired it the other night. I also just got done making a DIY c02 generater (warm water, yeast, and sugar)

im also gonna get some sleep haha. Im not getting tired of you dusty, i <3 u!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 14, 2009)

ahhhhh he luv u man :0)
and ya thats the tower i found by the dumpster and i used the fns too
and i have a small crap fan in this tower too
i need to find another tower so i could use those fans for this one :0)
16inches up and down
15 1/2 inches from side to side
7 1/4 in to out but then if u look at my pics u have these metal pieses in the way
but it doesnt bother me
there are diff ones that ull prolly be able to take them of
i was thinking of takeing more lights and the other fans i have and putin them in the tower and run my big plant in there but i dont know i might not for now 
right now i have plants waiting to sprout in there for now :0)
untill i can think of a nother magiver thing to make :0)~


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 14, 2009)

lol love u guys to haha

hey vapor thats pretty cool... ya think it's working ? gota pic of it bro ? 

lol clowdy your funny as shit... why dont you go bigger bro ? (pc case pshhh lol ) 
you and your dumpsters.. do you drive/walk around town on garbage night looking for "grow supplies" lol


----------



## clowdy (Jan 14, 2009)

lmao what a dummie lol
naaaaa i dont i just wanted it for the fans thats all in the begining but then i was like fuck it and made something out of it.
i like to mcgiver shit around.just like bongs and pipes mcgiver them baby.
u ever made a pip out of an apple before? i did all u do is make a hole never mind i wont say cuase ur being mean :0( lol but when ur done u couldd eat the evedence with the rez in it too :0)and a pipe out of a can of coke or what ever bend down the side of the can a little like a dent in it poke holes in the dent and put the trees on the holes and use the can hole where the coke comes out for the hiting hole light it up baby :0)let me stop with my mcgivering :0)


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 14, 2009)

^^i did all that in middleschool. YUCK! lol!

what i recently did was get two gatorade bottles and some silicone hose and made a duel chamber bong. Thing hit rough but it worked ahahaha. I love building things. Wish i had a garage full of tools and work space 

dusty, here ya go


----------



## clowdy (Jan 14, 2009)

i made a bong out 2 liter bottle of sprite and 2 pens then cut another 2 liter in half almost and use the top part turn it upside down and put it on top of the other top and tape it there and some aluminum foil on the top with holes and the empty pens on the 2 sides and there u go to hitter bong and u cold put the cap on the other pen and nows its a one player bong baby :0)
i had a pipe a long time ago made out of copper pieces like think pipeing like elbows and shit like that lol i know its not good for u but it worked for me at the time :0)~


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 14, 2009)

vapor ... what the hell did you do to your bitches lol ? 

and' that's pretty sweet.... 

dude mcgyver was the shit... get me a stick of gum a can of soda some glue and a stick i'm making a bomb lol (he did it but it never works when you try it lol) you to are funny.... 
hey guess what i was thinking ? 

well I have a relative that has a nice forced air furnace that burned up... the element is bad in it... but they said everything else kicks on so they shut off the electric to it and are just using plug in heaters... check this out.. I'm going right now to look up the difference in btu's verses cfms... (think about it, theres a huge ass blower in those) wonder if I could make it work for my flowering room... ) im afraid now because I bought that damn inline fan from home depot ... i'm afraid to order a blower online and with the space I have i'll have a 600 watt hps in there if i buy a blower and it doesn't cool my chamber off like I want it i'm screwed with it so i'm gonna go check this out... think i can make something of it ... if i'm thinking right it's 55,000 btu ? lol hmm.... the only thing is it'll probably be loud ... hmmm i'm gonna drive over there in a little bit and take the blower off i'll post pics around lunch time and let you all see...


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 14, 2009)

that ugly tiny one suffered nute-lockout and lost all its fan leaves. Probably gonna pull it tomorrow. The tall Blackberry was transfered from hydro and got massive shovk, along with the Banana Kush. Most likey, they will die and ill be able to start these Serious Chronics and Mazaars i have sprouted.

Now, im on the lookout for a 50gallon tank so I can start building a saltwater reef.  That shits expensive!

goodnight )


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 16, 2009)

lol a saltwater reef for what ? lol


----------



## Cannabolic (Jan 16, 2009)

sssssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Jan 16, 2009)

so hows that cabinet coming? got any latest pics...thing is lookin oretty good so far i wanna see it complete.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 16, 2009)

KaliSmok3 said:


> so hows that cabinet coming? got any latest pics...thing is lookin oretty good so far i wanna see it complete.


lol i'm tryin bud... you and me both lol...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 16, 2009)

Cannabolic said:


> sssssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!


cannabolic.... Nice.... 
how'd ya come up with that name... that's ripe..


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Jan 17, 2009)

lol... yeah im about to build me a stealth box. so i was lookin at some that were complete.


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 17, 2009)

dusty, what do you recommend i do. I have my cab built. Its all MDF with a plywood backing. The top piece is screwed together but stapled to the back. I want to add another foot to it but im not sure how to do that without destroying it? :/


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 17, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> dusty, what do you recommend i do. I have my cab built. Its all MDF with a plywood backing. The top piece is screwed together but stapled to the back. I want to add another foot to it but im not sure how to do that without destroying it? :/


hmm.. show me a pic bud ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 17, 2009)

right now i've got about 30 jack herrer germinating... i'm doing an experiment... my bedroom is completely blacked out I've got a little portable heater inside the flowering cab (no lights) and I put 15 seeds in styrofoam cups with baggies over top i've got it about 82 degrees in there with 80+ percent humidity , then i've got another 15 using the paper towel method ... i'm going to see which ones take first... I never have a problem germinating but we'll see what' up...


----------



## clowdy (Jan 17, 2009)

the paper towel will work first
i bet u nothing and i know im going to win the bet
go ahead bet me come on bet me


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 17, 2009)

so i bought a fish air pump the other day with the logic that if it can aerate water with enough oxygen for fish and hydro set-ups, that if i put it in my water before i water my soil plants it will help get more oxygen to the plants roots....anyone ever heard of this/tried it/ think its a plausible idea?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 17, 2009)

i dont think it will work
cuase when u do have those air bubbles in the tank they travel up and out
they dont stay in the water
cuase if the air stayed in water we could live in there without those air tanks giving us it
s i dont think it will work
hope that makes sence to ya


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 17, 2009)

clowdy said:


> i dont think it will work
> cuase when u do have those air bubbles in the tank they travel up and out
> they dont stay in the water
> cuase if the air stayed in water we could live in there without those air tanks giving us it
> ...


the fish live in the water though and the underground vegetation and a plant lives without it so how would it not help??? ya know


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 18, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> the fish live in the water though and the underground vegetation and a plant lives without it so how would it not help??? ya know


well yes and no... hmm.... 
you going to try it ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 18, 2009)

clowdy said:


> the paper towel will work first
> i bet u nothing and i know im going to win the bet
> go ahead bet me come on bet me


 the paper towel I will definately notice first because i can see the seed directly where as the other 15 are in soil... i've got a great environment (high humidity and moist...) i'll see the taproot with the paper towel method but after I get a taproot i'll have to plant them in cups after that then wait another 24 hours... lol so what's the bet.. whichever breaks the soil first ? lol... well look matey I looked at all 15 seeds in the paper town and no taproot ... lol I moved 3 of the seeds planted in the cups and the 3rd one I checked had a small white taproot lol... see think about it... if a plant is out in the wild god isn't gonna shoot down a wet papertowel to stick a seed in to germinate lol idk i've had good results with both, remember like a week ago clowdy there was a thread that you and I were both in about germinating seeds ? why do so many ppl have probs with germination lol ? but ya i'll bet ya lol you already owe me an oz lol hahah lmmfhao lol j/k


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 18, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> well yes and no... hmm....
> you going to try it ?


im already trying it with good results


----------



## noonehome (Jan 18, 2009)

I subscribed dusty
looking forward to the final pics

no


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 18, 2009)

dusty doesnt update us anymore. 

I've had 50/50 with germing seeds in a paper towel. I think its mostly because people try to germ seeds that aren't mature enough. If they white then htye are not gonna germ, if theyre brown and striped then they probably will.

DUSTY. How can i add another foot 1/2 of height to this box? The red line shows where i need to cut it. It needs to be 3" narrower and 1 1/2 foot taller.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 18, 2009)

i have an xbox to
and ya i dont see him much either anymore


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 18, 2009)

clowdy said:


> i have an xbox to
> and ya i dont see him much either anymore


do you play COD4? If you do, you should add me

<--STAF0S

the 0 is a zero


----------



## clowdy (Jan 18, 2009)

ya i have the new cod
but i think cod 2 is the best
ow so u dont have part 5 world at war?
i have 4 and 5
i would add u but i dont have any mins on the xbox right now i have to get more :0(
i dont even remember my hole name on there right now cuse i havent been playing for over a couple months now but its clowdy something i dont know lol
hey do u know about nutes?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 18, 2009)

i know nothin about nutes, about to learn tonight


----------



## clowdy (Jan 18, 2009)

hey dusty
ya i remember
i had good resuilt with both too
i just like paper towel kinda better
cuase like u said i can see when it happens
but both works good
and about that oz? when i see ya i got ya :0)~
lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey vapor..... 

ya you definately want to go higher lol first a 1' you said now 1 1/2 ' lol ... but why cut it down 3" ? 
my suggestion bud is to keep the width you already have, dissasemble your box and cut new sides that's the only way your going to keep the box looking clean to stay away from the "ghetto look" ... if you really insist on cutting it 3" in width take the box completely apart and square off 3" of the top and bottom and cut it with a hand saw or scroll saw or table saw whatever is available to you... then get some mdf any hardware store should carry it and cut yourself some new sides back and door... the only other thing you could do which I dont recommend is taking off the top and making another box of the same size with only 4 sides ( no bottom or top and setting it directly onto what you already have then place the old top on top of the new addition .. I hope you understood that it's kind of hard to explain in txt lol.... but seriously that's a pretty sweet lookin box there bud


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 19, 2009)

clowdy said:


> hey dusty
> ya i remember
> i had good resuilt with both too
> i just like paper towel kinda better
> ...


 Ya I prefer paper towl method as well... 
the ol lady is sleeping right now but i'll take a few pics later today and update you guys...
I was just experimenting on the germination part I had like 300+ seeds given to me from a friend of friend (ex grower) so I had the gift of experimenting... well here's what I came up with 15 germinating inside a paper towel and 15 inside pop can sized styrofoam cups... all have germed and cracked... this is what I like to do for germination... 

if i'm germinating in a paper towel I take a heating pad (usually used for sore muscles) and place it on medium... wet down 2 paper towels folded in four . then I sit the paper towel inside a baggie (not sealed) and then inside a tupperware container (no lid) then place the container on the heating pad and a towl over the whole thing .. 

since i'm obviously not using the flowering room right now, I placed a small plug in heater with a thermostat inside set on a constant 85 degrees ,,, put the container in there with the heating pad... and the seeds that I was germin in soil... I just filled 15 cups up with soil (hyponex, and added perlite) (awesome soil) watered them down then stuck 1 seed in the middle about a half inch down and placed 1 baggie over the top of each cup.. I did this friday and sunday morning they were poppin up...  they love heat and humidity... 

I'm planning on driving to htg supply instead of ordering online for a number of reasons... but it's a 4 hour trip for the ol lady and I ... so hopefully next weekend we can get down there... right now I have 2 bagseed and 30 jack herrer veggin under 4 17 watt 2' fluoros 1 30 watt warm white 18" fluoros 6 26 watt cfls and one 42 watt cfl 
that's just temporary until we drive down to pick up the 250 watt mh ... 
sorry for the long post I just got up lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 19, 2009)

noonehome said:


> I subscribed dusty
> looking forward to the final pics
> 
> no


 thanks bud.. I was off to a good start then got caught up with everything and kinda put me in a stunt lol... i'm getting everything to gether tho.. thank you for checkin my thread... and bein patient


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok ok... 
so got a 360 for xmas... 

Play alot of unreal tournament online ... 

you guys ever get on xbox live ? cloudy ? vapor ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 19, 2009)

whatta ya need to know about nutes good buddies ?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 19, 2009)

dusty, its almost 6AM so i gota get some sleep. But im on xboxlive almost everyday. Im name is STAF0S (with a zero)

Thanks of the help with the box. I need to cut 3" off the side so it can fit in my closet lol. In the pics, its laid on its side. Its supposed to be the other way but with they way i have it pictured i can fit alto more plants in in.

I have lots of a new ideas involving a cooltube with a 400w HPS....so i might have a 150w HPS forsale soon 

add me on Live!

good morning and goodnight!


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 19, 2009)

sweet... alright will do mate..  .... 150 watt hps eh ? damn i need a 175 watt or 250 watt mh  lol


----------



## clowdy (Jan 19, 2009)

hey dusty 
ya i have an xbox360
i dont have any mins on it yet
and plus i really havent been on too much
and the game i play is the cod line ups
its about time u got on damn it all lol
we dont like taking care of ur thread for u so get on it more buddy lol
jk


----------



## noonehome (Jan 19, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> dusty doesnt update us anymore.
> 
> I've had 50/50 with germing seeds in a paper towel. I think its mostly because people try to germ seeds that aren't mature enough. If they white then htye are not gonna germ, if theyre brown and striped then they probably will.
> 
> DUSTY. How can i add another foot 1/2 of height to this box? The red line shows where i need to cut it. It needs to be 3" narrower and 1 1/2 foot taller.


Would be earier and sronger to build a hew box bro
no


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 19, 2009)

damn. I guess thats what im gonna have to do


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 19, 2009)

hehe it's not that bad homes...  think of it this way you'll have big beautiful bitches in there soon


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 19, 2009)

clowdy said:


> hey dusty
> ya i have an xbox360
> i dont have any mins on it yet
> and plus i really havent been on too much
> ...


at least your by myside bud  hehe.. and your still here... 

what kind of game is that ? is it cool ? i'm addicted to unreal tournament and halo 3 oh ya and i think it's medal of honor ?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 19, 2009)

its call of duty
ya i like it its fun
first person shooter
u know world war shit u would like it
my fav one is part 2 of call of duty
but theres part 5 out now called world at war
it aint bad but part 4 is better i think and part 2 is the best again
and ya buddy im still here guy like normal


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 19, 2009)

clowdy said:


> its call of duty
> ya i like it its fun
> first person shooter
> u know world war shit u would like it
> ...


it would be cool to smoke and play  to bad we didn't live closer bro


----------



## clowdy (Jan 19, 2009)

ya i hear that
that would be sweet
i would match ya but i know ull have way better stuff then me
mines would mess urs up lol
they daont hav great stuff here really
i would have to look around for the good stufff and then waste dumb money on it too for little shit
but still be worth chillin playing u know


----------



## noonehome (Jan 19, 2009)

Later
I wanted to see the grow craftmanship

no


----------



## tokinwhiteguy (Jan 19, 2009)

That's a awesome box!!


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 19, 2009)

Dusty, if you like HALO and Unreal then you would love Call of Duty. Its everything you could want in a first person shooter haha


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

tokinwhiteguy said:


> That's a awesome box!!


 thanks bud... whatta you got goin on ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> Dusty, if you like HALO and Unreal then you would love Call of Duty. Its everything you could want in a first person shooter haha


haha your gonna laugh at this... I play call of duty world at war all the time i just never paid attention I thought it was medal of honor (i'm still stuck in xbox (regular) land lol... 
the game is sick,,,,


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

noonehome said:


> Later
> I wanted to see the grow craftmanship
> 
> no


i'm sorry guy... we tend to get off topic quite a bit lol... 

I promise i'll post some pics tonight...


----------



## noonehome (Jan 20, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> i'm sorry guy... we tend to get off topic quite a bit lol...
> 
> I promise i'll post some pics tonight...


It is the best design I have seen so far man
I want to see how you conceal it

no


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

lol define "conceal it" lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

and thank you bud


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

now for some pics if i can post them up... :.... hmmm


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 20, 2009)

i think he means make it not look like a grow cabinet. But i think if you put a nice finish on it it would look just fine


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

ok here we go... 

like I said, i've just got a temporary setup inside until i make my decision on what i'm going to use for lighting.. and then driving almost 4 hours to get it... 

pic 1 ,,, is plant number one that I have in the flowering chamber 1 of 2 plants ... (day 2 of flowering) 

pic 2... is both plant 1 and 2 that are in flowering chamber... day 2 of flowering (today) 

pic 3 ... is a shot of the veg chamber closed see the little light leak at the bottom ? well I have to caulk that lol.... 

pic 4 would be plant number 2 in flowering chamber... day 2 of flowering also (today) 

pic 5 is a top view of my veg chamber with my 2 ft fluoros , cfls, humidifier, 20 lil jack herrer seedlings and fan

pic 6 
another shot of the veg chamber 

pic 7 a pic of a few of the jack herrer seedlings just started out.. this picture was today and I just started germin them on late sat night 3 days from just a seed to up above the soil... NICE  

pic 8 ok this is a pic of my 6" inline duct fan . I bought this at home depot and found out it was junk well when I eliminated all the 90 degrees It worked alot better and holds my temps at a nice 71 degrees... 

like I said next weekend i'll probably be going down to get the 250 watt mh for the veg room... and then later the 600 watt hps and ducting and exaust for the flowering room...


----------



## clowdy (Jan 20, 2009)

hey why are u flowering them now they are still kinda small
i thought u were going to wait?
and how many inches are they?
my plant is like 4 inches and only 2 weeks and a day old
im going to maybe give it a couple more weeks then ill flower maybe


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

clowdy said:


> hey why are u flowering them now they are still kinda small
> i thought u were going to wait?
> and how many inches are they?
> my plant is like 4 inches and only 2 weeks and a day old
> im going to maybe give it a couple more weeks then ill flower maybe


hey there good buddy... 

I know I know I know ... lol the ol lady and I talked and I wanted to get a fresh new grow goin in the veg chamber and get that up and running so I took them and stuck them under 5 warm cfls... just to get a lil bud going ... I know nobody now in person to get bud from so i'm gettin a lil anxious lol... sucks i know.. they are 6" and 7" not to small but I know not nearly big enough whatta ya think my possibilities are ? I thought i'd have my veg light by now but alot of things came up so I have to wait my seedlings will be a few inches tall by the time i get it so it'll work out good... just didn't want the two bigger ones (bagseed) mixed with my jack herrer... know what i mean ? 

why what are you thinking bro ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

ya know clowdy i've only had em in 12/12 just last night... just switched em over so tonight will be the 2nd night of 12/12... 

why ? whatta ya thinking ? slide em back into veg ? idk ... geesh....


----------



## clowdy (Jan 20, 2009)

hey why dont u switch them up at certain times just move the bigger plants under the lights and back and forth or just put stuff under the smaller ones to lift them up so everything is equal and just label them so u know and u wont get them mixed up cuase they are alot bigger then the other ones
u should let them go bigger
only 2 weeks and mine is 4 inches or more and if i wait another week its going to be like 2 or more inches big i would wait a couple more or even another week and see where u are at but ya that does suck nowhere to get it


----------



## clowdy (Jan 20, 2009)

lmao geesh huh lol


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

lol so what are u suggesting bud ? stick em back in veg ?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 20, 2009)

leave em flowering. They will get a little over a foot tall and probably produce enough smoke till your next harvest (jack herrer)

I only veg mine till about 6" then i top them and throw them in flower 

everything looks awesome dusty


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks bud  ... damnit lol I just put them back into veg lol that's how big mine are are 6" .... what kind of yield do you get when you flower at 6" ?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 20, 2009)

i havent harvested anything yet  Id say close to an oz or probably more, depending on nutes and all that. Decide what ya wanna do before you keep throwin them in different lights because that type of stress can cause them to go hermie! Flower now i say, its something to look at


----------



## clowdy (Jan 20, 2009)

hey man its up to u.
ya they will get biger when u flower them
but at the end of the day its up to u


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 20, 2009)

ok so here's what I did, i put my tallest one in the flowering chamber, and kept the smaller one in the veg room... 

wow the decisions... I just want some bud  I hate not being able to come home and toke


----------



## noonehome (Jan 20, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> ok here we go...
> 
> like I said, i've just got a temporary setup inside until i make my decision on what i'm going to use for lighting.. and then driving almost 4 hours to get it...
> 
> ...


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 20, 2009)

dusty, that solves all your problems lol! Now you can have experience of growing a plant in a smaller size, and when the time comes youll bve growing bigger plants..

ok im high and that was dumb hahaha.

anyways, good idea dusty, gotta update us with that one


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 21, 2009)

noonehome said:


> dusty26 said:
> 
> 
> > ok here we go...
> ...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 21, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> dusty, that solves all your problems lol! Now you can have experience of growing a plant in a smaller size, and when the time comes youll bve growing bigger plants..
> 
> ok im high and that was dumb hahaha.
> 
> anyways, good idea dusty, gotta update us with that one


lol na your not dumb good buddy... I just had to face a big decision lol haha... 
must be nice... rubbin it in my face that your high huh huh ? huh ? asshole ... lol j/k

ya,,, I can't wait till I have a sea of green (not actually going to grow sea of green but ya know) lol ... 
btw good morning homie


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 21, 2009)

good mornin dog!

I just got off Call of Duty hahah. Got no classes tomorrow.....college sucks sir!

So...about you sending me that box.......


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 21, 2009)

lol are you doing this in a dorm room or at your place ? ... hell ya i'd send you a box... give me the dimensions and what type of holes you want for exaust yada yada and i'd glady build you one


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 21, 2009)

doin it at my place.

But wait...wont sending me a box cost alot of $ in shipping??


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 21, 2009)

20-30 bucks i'm guessin ... how big were ya thinkin ? 

i'm off to work bro i'll catch ya tonight ... 
have a good day


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 21, 2009)

im thinkin like 30"W - 17"D - 42"T

We can talk about it later. Have fun at work bro bahaha


----------



## noonehome (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah but is it strong enough man?
the twine I mean
no


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 21, 2009)

lol she's pretty solid twine... cant break it with my hands lol dude, it's only holdin a few fluros lol haha


----------



## noonehome (Jan 21, 2009)

Dude on anther thread had a bulb fall off, break and get mercury 
everywhere
My shit is pretty heavy...I would worry with the twine, but you seem like a savy guy

no


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 21, 2009)

oh no no no bud i wont be using the twine for the 250 mh veg and the 600 watt hps lol... chain or the hangers they include with it i'll use.. 

btw ... mercury everywhere ? what the hell are you using mercury vapor for bro ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 21, 2009)

vapor... 

that's a decent size , what about holes for exaust and what not ? can you make a pic with like paint or something and post it to show me the basics of what you want ?

I'll seriously make you one man... I love to do it and your in need  lol ...


----------



## clowdy (Jan 21, 2009)

hey im in need to lol
i have acard board box for sake
come on hook me up :0)
loljk


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 21, 2009)

Dusty, ill come up with something real quick. Ill have to do some correct measuring tonight when the lights go on. Were you gonna use plywood?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 21, 2009)

well plywood is a bit pricey... up to you ? plywood, osb ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 21, 2009)

haha ... lol clowdy your not growin out of a cardboard box lol


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 21, 2009)

i duno what osb is. BUT. I decided to finish this crop in the box i have. After that in two months we can figure something out.

BUT. I do have a small easy request.

I need a 1x1x1 box to house my fan. The ghetto box i made just isnt working. lol. maybe just leave the top open so i van buy some hinges to have the top open up? Kinda get what im sayin?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 21, 2009)

ya... 1' x 1' x 1 ' box ? right ...


----------



## clowdy (Jan 21, 2009)

hey dusty yes i am seriously
i am i took 2 boxes and black taped them the long way and put my lights and fan in there
look in my thread i have pics up of it u know what ill post a pic or 2 of it here hold on
ckeck it out buddy told ya
believe me now?
what ya think of my carpentry work :0)


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 22, 2009)

lol u broke fool ... hhaha... j/k 

looks good tho man damn... ghetto as hell lol... 

aluminum foil ? eeek ... hot spots like crazy your gonna burn your bitches matey


----------



## noonehome (Jan 22, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> oh no no no bud i wont be using the twine for the 250 mh veg and the 600 watt hps lol... chain or the hangers they include with it i'll use..
> 
> btw ... mercury everywhere ? what the hell are you using mercury vapor for bro ?


It was not me (but I use the same bulbs)
it was a CFL bulb 105 watt
Looking forward to more pics
no


----------



## clowdy (Jan 22, 2009)

na dusty its not alum foil
its like a mylar type of shit
when i got the bag of soil when i used it all up i cut the bag and turned it inside out
and thats what it was so i used it now
i just put it up in there not that long ago.and its working pritty good so far plus its not close to the plant so aint worried.but ya real ghetto baby.i told ya i be mcgivering shit
i have a job but i dont care i use what i have that i know will work for now :0)
i even have a brand new areogarden siting in the box still.but i think the box came out pritty good and is working well for me now,here this is what the box done for me so far.
alright this is what my ghetto box done for me so far
what ya think?
and dont worry about the bottom leafs i took care of that i gave some nutes
and this plant is almost 3 weeks old onlyand its like 5 inches now growing quick now :0)


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 23, 2009)

they look good bud... nice shot and compact... 

aerogarden eh ? i saaw one of those on display the other day with actuall herbs growing, it was kind a cool... 

they sold them for 99.99 in a small ma and pop hardware store a town over from mine.... 

hmmm.....


----------



## clowdy (Jan 23, 2009)

ya i got mines from lowes
it cost me 150$
for the herb garden.
plus i got some extra pods for it cuase what it comes with the herb seeds are already in there so i wanted some pocs i could put what i wanted in .
and u should see my plant now its got biger now :0) its growing quick now


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 24, 2009)

same here clowdy ... wow.. I put the one back into veg and wow.. is it looking nice... shall we share some pics ? lol
btw... did our income taxes... . 8,142$ lol.... WOW


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 24, 2009)

hey dusty i havnt seen any pics in awhile. did i miss the pics of the completed cab. up and running?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 24, 2009)

actually bud I have 30 jack herrer lil bitches veggin as we speak inside the cab ... and 1 unkown bagseed flowering... 

i've only got a temp setup in both cabs right now till i get my hids... waiting for income tax to get it all and do it right, probably another 3 weeks it'll all be up and running by that time my lil girls should be almost ready to transfer over and i'll have 2 that i'm turning into moms... (settin up the perpetual harvest... ) oh ya and I also have one unkown indica strain about 9" in veg as well hell I might turn that into a mom that way I'll have more to flower when it comes time (when i get my 600 hps and exaust and scrubber)


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok so it's like 6:30 am... (sunday) i'm always up early the ol lady never gets up till like 10-11 am  (ud think she'd be the stoner) lol j/k

but anyways the day is coming very soon and i'm just sittin here making out a list of the things i'll be picking up, from walmart and htg supply (driving down there) 

600 watt air cooled hps 
6" blower and carbon scrubber (featured on their main page) 
250 watt mh 
osc fan for flower cham
4 cam (wireless) infared security system 
mylar
25' of 6" ducting (they only sell it by 25' sections)
6 5 gallon pots 
30 1 gallon pots
maybe an ez cloner (will have to check htg when i get there)
one of the 400$ wireless laptops (walmart has) 
(i've got my main laptop (dell) but would like a small compact one to go with my grow  would eventually like to make it all computerized ...

hmmm anything else you guys can think of ?


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah im always up by 6:30 just cant sem to sleep in. 
do you need some clamps for that ducting or duct tape. i use both sometimes. buying 25' of that ducting is ok you will use it eventually. i shut down my op every winter then when i rebuild and redesign i install new ducting, especially on the intake. i use screen over the hole to keep any bugs from getting in, but dust gets in there and i see it collecting in the hose when i tear the room down for winter.
how about a speedcontroler for the 6" blower or do you think you will need one?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 25, 2009)

dusty, you should think about getting a CAN-Filter. From what I have read, the HTG filter doesnt work good at all.

also, i wouldnt buy an EZ cloner. All you gotta do it get a tub, fill it with water, cut holes in the lid, place net-pots in holes, add airstone in the water and viola!

I got the rest of the things i need for my cab. I painted it yesterday afternoon, now i just gotta install the door, hangers, handle, and cut a hole for the exhaust and intake. Pics to follow. Now all i need is a fan box 

Also, here is some Banana for you to look at. We're on day 13 of 12/12


----------



## clowdy (Jan 25, 2009)

that plant is looking kinda yellowish.
and dusty damn 8k thats fucking great :0)$$$$$
sounding great cant wait for some pics baby :0)~


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah i dunno whats wrong with it. It started turning yellow during veg. pH is correct, temps are now correct. Good soil. I need nutes.


----------



## clowdy (Jan 25, 2009)

did u use nutes in veg? and when did it start happening ?how many weeks old?
cuase my plant did the same thing to me at like 2 weeks old and i never gave it any nutes at the time cuz it was so young and i didnt know what the hell was wrong.
but ya give it some nutes i started to give my plant some now so far i gave it food twice now and its loving the shit out of it :0) and no more yellowing


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 25, 2009)

Its a clone and it started turnign yellow about 2 weeks into veg. Used to be a dark green. No nutes for it so far. Im thinking about picking up some FoxFarm TigerBloom and BudBloom. What are you using?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 25, 2009)

that reminds me i need to check my clones and take some here soon


----------



## clowdy (Jan 25, 2009)

i wish i was useing the fox farm brands
but cant find any around here so far.
right now i have a bunch of stuff
nothing spec. just trying to make work with what i have.
right now for the vegging im doing im useing espoma plant-tone
for organic gardening 5-3-3 its like little pebbles or small rocks so i just crush them up alot and put like 1/4tsp per gallon with some superthrive and thats what im playing with for now and my plant seems to really love it


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 26, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> yeah im always up by 6:30 just cant sem to sleep in.
> do you need some clamps for that ducting or duct tape. i use both sometimes. buying 25' of that ducting is ok you will use it eventually. i shut down my op every winter then when i rebuild and redesign i install new ducting, especially on the intake. i use screen over the hole to keep any bugs from getting in, but dust gets in there and i see it collecting in the hose when i tear the room down for winter.
> how about a speedcontroler for the 6" blower or do you think you will need one?


lol with a list like that you come up with some clamps... geesh man... 
lol j/k 
i've actually got about 10 6" clamps from my old setup  ... 
I tend to redo everything every other year... soil is startin to piss me off. lol i'm so leaning on going back to hydro...


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 26, 2009)

vapor... i'm workin on it bro... 

y ou heard the scrubbers from htg are junk ? for real ? 
hmmmm... gota good link to a good 6" inlet can fan ? 
your gonna need a set of 4" flanges for your box as well... I checked the 2 local hardware stores and they dont have them and even home depot they only have 6" and 8" here... mmmm bananananana lol... ya they pretty yellow bro what's up with that ? 
hey an ez cloner yes but i'm growing soil... ?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 26, 2009)

clowdy said:


> i wish i was useing the fox farm brands
> but cant find any around here so far.
> right now i have a bunch of stuff
> nothing spec. just trying to make work with what i have.
> ...


ok look, i've used fox farm before and i really wasn't impressed... I mean I have nothing against it but just saw no substancial results... 

for soil... there's a brand called (i know your talking about soil and nutes) 
but there's a brand called "Hyponex" and after using many different types of soi l over the years this has proven to be the best by far it's a potting soil with added perlite and vermiculite ... shit is awesome and it's 1.99 a 40 lb bag here... just got 20 bags this past weekend


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 26, 2009)

clowdy, vapor, wildfire, how the hell do you top to setup a mother plant... of read and read and read and still can't figure the shit out... "once I make a cut i've already made it, i just dont want to cut it at the wrong spot and fuck it all up) ... 
i dont get it ..


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 26, 2009)

btw... vapor... I added you on xbox live... sux man I only have cod world at war.. you have cod 4 right ? Iwanna play something together ..


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 26, 2009)

dusty, hopefully soon i will have COD: WAW. And i added ya back 

I have two 4" flanges already, thankfully haha. And no worries on the box, take all the time you need buddy.

Now with topping, it will stunt the growth for sure, al you wanna do is take the NEWEST growth at the very top and cut it off. The very newest set of leaves coming out should be removed. I will double check with my "mentor" tomorrow for ya!


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 26, 2009)

ya i saw that you added me waw is so sweet... out of a free for all room of 8 players I can't seem to get past 4th place lol there's some good ass players on there my god.. 
i'm fairly new to the whole xbox live thing.. so hit me up there somtime i'm kind of a dummy when it comes to it all but I try... 
and cool... shit i need a 4" flange myself ... idk why they dont carry 4" flanges idk they couldn't even order one (when I tried to get one ) wtf... 
and i'm sorry it's taking long just have a lot i'm trying to piece together here... 

ya checking on that would be great... so what i'm trying to do is level it off and create more tops... so if I cut the top off the new growth i'll get 2 shoots instead of one every time i do it correct ? that's if I do it right...


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 26, 2009)

correct. To get even more tops, you can FIM (Fuck I Missed) which is cutting 75% of the new growth off. That will make even more than two tops!

BTW, HTGSupply carries 4" flanges! Thats what I got.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 26, 2009)

ok cool... it worked for you ?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 26, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> clowdy, vapor, wildfire, how the hell do you top to setup a mother plant... of read and read and read and still can't figure the shit out... "once I make a cut i've already made it, i just dont want to cut it at the wrong spot and fuck it all up) ...
> i dont get it ..


im not sure i understand the question. are you asking where to cut tot take a clone?


----------



## clowdy (Jan 26, 2009)

ya i would take the cut where vapor said.
just dont cut it while in flowering cuz it will put stress on the plant u dont want that


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 26, 2009)

clowdy said:


> ya i would take the cut where vapor said.
> just dont cut it while in flowering cuz it will put stress on the plant u dont want that


i've cut several plants in flower and never noticed any bad things happen usually the other branches grow bigger and fatten up and thats not bad im my view


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 27, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> im not sure i understand the question. are you asking where to cut tot take a clone?


no bud... I know where to cut for a clone... I was asking where to cut to top...


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 27, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> no bud... I know where to cut for a clone... I was asking where to cut to top...


oh ok i seee.. man the very top of the plant where those lil leaves are starting to emerge i just pluck them out of there if im gonna top.


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 28, 2009)

and it works bud ?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 28, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> and it works bud ?


yea man sometimes i just pinch it and damage it real bad so it slows down growth on the top at the apical meristem and the branches grow bigger


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 28, 2009)

sweet... i'm going to try it, I have one veggin that's over a 1' now ...


----------



## clowdy (Jan 28, 2009)

hey dusty i made a new grow box and i fimed my plant yesterday go check it out i put pics up


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 29, 2009)

what's the link to your thread ? I can't find it bro ? 
clowdy ?


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 29, 2009)

holy shit its 5:35AM

I was gonna stop by and chat for a little...:/ 

So i fed my girls with nutes for the first time tonight. Hopefully it will stop the curling and yellowing. Although it was just Schultz African Violet Plus, people have been saying that it works good. Its NPK is 8-14-9. Good for flowering, its only like $3 so ill let you guys know how it is. Might be a smart buy in the future..Goodnight and good morning Dusty!


----------



## clowdy (Jan 29, 2009)

hey my link is :https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/141751-help-me-out-take-look.html


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 30, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> holy shit its 5:35AM
> 
> I was gonna stop by and chat for a little...:/
> 
> So i fed my girls with nutes for the first time tonight. Hopefully it will stop the curling and yellowing. Although it was just Schultz African Violet Plus, people have been saying that it works good. Its NPK is 8-14-9. Good for flowering, its only like $3 so ill let you guys know how it is. Might be a smart buy in the future..Goodnight and good morning Dusty!


good night and good morning bud... 

hey btw where'd you get that ? they have that at walmart ?

i see in stores they are not starting to carry garden supplies (the season is coming lol)


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 30, 2009)

I got mine at Do-It-Center. It should be available anywhere


----------



## clowdy (Jan 30, 2009)

ya walmart should have it i know lowes have it and ace hardware store has it too.
hey vapor drop by thread anytime even if ya wanna chat or whatever i dont mind talk ing on my thread :0)


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol ace hardware... I hate those damn tv commercials lol.... 

hey vapor i'm getting cod 4 very very soon lol


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 31, 2009)

SICK! youll love it!

Did you ever drive to HTG and get equipment? 

Argg, im trying ti battle high temps in the grow room right now. gettin annoyed :/


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 31, 2009)

no buddy I haven't yet...
waiting for my income tax... 
it should be here anyday  just waiting on it , it better happen quick tho because i've got 30 prime seedlings that are all about 3+ inches now... 

are you rubbing the box into my face lol ? how am I supposed to ship this to you ? definately dont post your home address...


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 31, 2009)

haha no i didnt mean it like that. Its just what ive been dealing with.

I will send you my address on Live, yea?


----------



## dusty26 (Jan 31, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> haha no i didnt mean it like that. Its just what ive been dealing with.
> 
> I will send you my address on Live, yea?


 ya that would be better than here  .... 

you say your having probs with your plants ? 
whats wrong bud ? 

I dont like that shultz and alot of ppl do... I had bad results with it before,, fyi same with miracle grow....


----------



## VaporBros (Jan 31, 2009)

yeha man they are just turning yellow and i cant stop it. This will be my last and only time using Schultz. Im going to be getting some real nutes this week and hopefully ill have 4 more Serious Chronic clones in my cab.


----------



## LoganSmith (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey what's going on? I have been reading for hours on end. I got to pg 25, good stuff and very nice build. I was lmao when I saw that t.v set up. And this hobby is heavy, 3-4 sheets of osb 1/2" plus 6-10 2x4 add up don't they. I'm making my set up now. Well not now I'm typing now. hahah -I'm not right in the head. That is what happens when you stay on line for hours and hours. 
Now that I'm subscribed I can read the other 25 pgs or so later. Good night or morning, the sun is up *8:16 am here. 

Peace-


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

i have shultz nutes the droper thing?
ya i dont use it either but i still have it.
did i tell u guys before that shultz bought marical grow out
so basically they re the same shit lol


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 1, 2009)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey what's going on? I have been reading for hours on end. I got to pg 25, good stuff and very nice build. I was lmao when I saw that t.v set up. And this hobby is heavy, 3-4 sheets of osb 1/2" plus 6-10 2x4 add up don't they. I'm making my set up now. Well not now I'm typing now. hahah -I'm not right in the head. That is what happens when you stay on line for hours and hours.
> Now that I'm subscribed I can read the other 25 pgs or so later. Good night or morning, the sun is up *8:16 am here.
> 
> Peace-


haha good morning bud.. 

ya the weight sure does add up ... lol hey it's a nice tv stand lol... 
everyone laughs at my lil tv ..  ... 
so whatta you got goin on man ? whatta ya making ? cab, closet, garage, attic ? wha'ts up bud ?


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 1, 2009)

clowdy said:


> i have shultz nutes the droper thing?
> ya i dont use it either but i still have it.
> did i tell u guys before that shultz bought marical grow out
> so basically they re the same shit lol


 they are both junk clowdy ... i hate shultz and I hate mir grow... 

I have some "kgro plant food" 15-30-15


----------



## clowdy (Feb 1, 2009)

no i hear ya i really dont like neither either.i have them but dont use them.


----------



## newbnovice (Feb 1, 2009)

looks great, cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 2, 2009)

newbnovice said:


> looks great, cant wait to see it in action.


soon enough bud ,,, income tax should be in this week... 

thanks for stoppin bye P)


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 3, 2009)

Dusty, im wondering if you cut holes in the box yet? LMK!


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 3, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> Dusty, im wondering if you cut holes in the box yet? LMK!


not yet bud why? 
the box is built but I was wondering how you were going to attach it to your grow box ? 1'x1'x1'


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 3, 2009)

im just going to mount it on top. The reason i ask is because i wanted to verify that the measurements for the holes are like this to fit my 4" fan perfectly.

the other pic is how it will be mounted. Simply sitting on top


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 4, 2009)

im posting my 400th post right now. in this thread. feel special buddy


----------



## clowdy (Feb 4, 2009)

how do u know u have that many in this one room?
u only posted in here thats it?
i thought u posted stuff in other journals before too?


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 4, 2009)

no no 400th post overall haha. I had 399 posts then i posted my 400th post in here. Now im at 401 hahah


----------



## clowdy (Feb 4, 2009)

ya i hear ya .
lol look at at mines lol


----------



## rohw0016 (Feb 4, 2009)

it looks soooo sick man.....planning something similar myself


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 5, 2009)

lol I do feel special vapor ty  hehe.. 

i'm gettin cod 4 today you better be on tonight lol .... 

and btw yes I can make the hole exact


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 5, 2009)

rohw0016 said:


> it looks soooo sick man.....planning something similar myself


thankx bud... show pics if ya can  even if it's a drawing...


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 5, 2009)

update... 

ok check this out I have some awesome news... and I have to share lol... 

I took a drive down to htg supply... and wow I was amazed... they have "everything" and I mean everything... I only picked up a few things... well alot of things but only a few of the bigger things... the staff is amazing... we were on the same level if ya know what i mean hell of an awesome place and I recommend them 100 percent..when I first went in I was greeted by the manager/owner of the store very cool guy he's about 45ish years old was like "wazzzup man feel free to look around if you have a question about anything just let us know".. I was like sweet ty.. 
well I started walking around and I was amazed lol (sorry about all the detail) i just have to share.. 
when I walked in the door the first thing I saw was numerous bags of soil, and I mean high quality soil all different kinds of fox farm hyponex mg, silex, everything... perlite all different kinds, vermiculite, moss everything, then by that they had like 30 different type of pots, bags, buckets, net pots, containers, lol then about 30 lights and hoods on display wow was it amazing... nutrients out the ass... in the very middle of the store they had a bunch of different plants growing, hydro and soil, had clones in an easy cloner (bubbler) under all types of light, hps, mh, ufo's , had light movers on display, all sorts of supllies, spray bottles, guages, meters, fans, blowers, carbon scrubbers, they had a carbon scrubber that was as tall as me and like 24 inches around lol ... 
so here's what I got... 
2 250 watt mh, 20 1 gallon pots, 20 5 gallon pots, 20 grow bags, 50 lb bag of perlite, vermiculite, big bud nute, grow plugs, heated seed tray and dome, 6" blower and filter, and 2 meters, (soil, and fert) ok so after everything I grabbed I set it on the counter and everytime I came back up to the counter they put something free with it lol... then when I went to check out. they guy goes.. so "howd ya hear about us" I looked at him and just smiled lol he goes dude... what size shirt and jacket do you wear , I was like Large and he gave me 2 tshirts, one long sleeve shirt and a jacket .... WOW.. 
I also got free lighters, a shit load of stickers, free grow bags, then by the registers they have about 50 different books "FREE" such as, "how to grow hydroponically" "how to grow organically" all sorts of different how to mags.. I got one of each lol about 20 different ones... 
it was amazing... 

so guys... htg supply HIGHLY RECOMEND... I WOULDN'T GO ANYWHERE ELSE...


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 5, 2009)

that sounds awesome. Im def gonna order my 400w cooltube from them!

edit: i got my 150w from them and i couldn't be happier!


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 5, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> that sounds awesome. Im def gonna order my 400w cooltube from them!
> 
> edit: i got my 150w from them and i couldn't be happier!


 I know right... they are amazing... the staff know's what you want and need as well.. 

dude I was there for over 2 hours, and they loaded up 2 trucks in the time i was there, I was like damn what's all the stuff for going on the trucks and the one kid was like,, well we sell over the internet to... and I was like damn all that you guys sold on the net and he goes ya its an everyday process lol WOW... they sell alot there... very cool... 

lol when I was there I sold one of the hydro systems to an older guy lol the one kid asked if i wanted an application lol... I was like haha trust me I would but I live to far away to work here lol.... 
but I did talk him into a 300$ sale lol


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 5, 2009)

thats pretty sweet dude. I wish i could check that place out.

I still need to send you my addy!


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Feb 5, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> update...
> 
> ok check this out I have some awesome news... and I have to share lol...
> 
> ...



sounds like christmas came late for you


----------



## Shift (Feb 5, 2009)

1) Amazing set up so far dusty.
2) I just spent a long time reading this entire thread.
3) Sounds like I need to visit HTG sometime.


Any new pics? Been a few days since you posted, I know those little guys have gotten bigger.


And about my setup, since I know you will probably ask.
I am setting up a PC Box to start my little guys in.
Not growing in it at all, I just don't have the space in my closet.
As I just said, my closet will be fore the end of veg and then flowering.
I'll post up pics as I get shit done.


----------



## clowdy (Feb 5, 2009)

dusty thats great shit.
i would be in that store all day just looking around asking questions and shit lol
just like i do when im at the lowes,and garden center over here.
and thats a great hook up.it really sounds like that made ur day big time :0)


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 9, 2009)

icepik1234 said:


> sounds like christmas came late for you


oh ya, it was amazing... you should see my second list for the second trip down lol... 

well hell i'll post it... 

grow bright 6" inline fan & carc filter combo (424 cfm) 199.95
another 250 watt mh growlight 117.45
Digital 600 watt hps grow light with 6" euro hood (cooled) 247.95
ten 5 gallon plastic pots 22.50
2 large bags of perlite (and they are huge)(17$ a piece) 34.00
growbright 6" inline fan (424 cfm) 119.95
Mandi Humidity dome 5.95
Standard Nursary Flat tray 1.25
subtotal 749.04
Tax 44.94
GRAND TOTAL 793.98 

one more week I can't wait


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 9, 2009)

Shift said:


> 1) Amazing set up so far dusty.
> 2) I just spent a long time reading this entire thread.
> 3) Sounds like I need to visit HTG sometime.
> 
> ...


 Well ty my good friend... post me a pic  

i'll be posting pics here within a few days... and oh my did they get a little bigger my girls are doing fabulous... I have one left in flower she's about 2' tall now lol  and I have 12 little ladies vegin 4"-8" in size they look amazing... the 250 watt mh is doing it's job very well ... 
Im picking up another one and placing them side by side to get a better coverage... the plants on the outer side kinda lean toward the light I rotate them everyday but they kinda look funky stalk goes right then left then right lol ...


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 9, 2009)

clowdy said:


> dusty thats great shit.
> i would be in that store all day just looking around asking questions and shit lol
> just like i do when im at the lowes,and garden center over here.
> and thats a great hook up.it really sounds like that made ur day big time :0)


ya clowdy ... good morning... 
i've been in a handfull of hydro/grow shops and I dont know how they do it... their prices are unbelievable and there selection is crazy there's so much more in the store that they dont offer on their website... but they have so many deals and packages inside the store it's great... and they know what you need as well . I was in there a while lol just amazed ... looking at all the different types of hydro setups , the cloneing machines at work aerogardens on display everything... they even took a few clones while I was there prepared them in front of me and placed them in rockwool inside a dome under a few cfls' at one time for like a half an hour it was just me in the store with all the workers and we had a hell of a good time... I can't wait to see how it goes when I go back down.. the surrounding stores kinda sketched me out a lil bit , walking out of there with all the stuff I got was a lil wierd... hmmm maybe it was just me that's the only issue I had... then the drive back home lol i watched my speed lol If i got pulled over It would of been a disaster lol ... "sir may I search the vehicle ... lol um... no... haha... try explaining that one.. haha

"sir what's all this grow equipment for... ahha officer I grow dafadils lol ... ha


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 9, 2009)

dusty, did you get COD4 yet? hehehe

I wanna get a digital 400w cooltube setup. My 150w isnt doing justice. Id like to sell what i have for a 175wMh then switch to the 400w when ready.


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 11, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> dusty, did you get COD4 yet? hehehe
> 
> I wanna get a digital 400w cooltube setup. My 150w isnt doing justice. Id like to sell what i have for a 175wMh then switch to the 400w when ready.


Yes bud actually i did, I played it for about an hour and havent played it since... i love cod war alot better... cod 4 is very very very slow bud... hmmm lol idk go get cod war lol and add me.. 

did you recieve anything in the mail ?

btw did shipping go up ? lol 22$ ? my gosh (not that i mind) but wow... shipping def went up


----------



## clowdy (Feb 11, 2009)

ya that would be funny to explain to cops lol
and what was he takeing clones from?what kind of plant?


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 11, 2009)

clowdy... 

was a tomato plant...  (I recon) very cool demo


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 11, 2009)

dusty, i havent gotten anything yet. $22 is alot. Ill have to send you something back to return the favor.

At this point, i want to give up on growing. No matter what i do i just cant seem to have a problem-free plant...

4 of my seedlings are dying, my banana kush is just straight fucked up, and my blackberry kush wont flower.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 13, 2009)

man weres the update i havent seen the girls in almost a month how they doing ??...hows the box holding up?


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 14, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> man weres the update i havent seen the girls in almost a month how they doing ??...hows the box holding up?


i agree wheres the pics of the girls dusty?


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah dusty get your ass off of COD and post some pics!!!


----------



## clowdy (Feb 14, 2009)

damn vapor that sucks about the plants :0(
i feel the same way about my sprouts ,the dont like to stay alive for long for me :0(
only that 1 i grew that came out to be a male ;0(
and ya put up some pics.and i might get some more mins for my xbox so i could play with yall to.
i have part 4 and 5 of cod what one does u guys like to play alot?
i rather play 4 instead of 5


----------



## pokesalotasmot (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL very nice dusty, been following this thread for a while. Sounds like with your new list you might have to build a bigger cab to house all those 5 gal pots  Keep up the good work, and hit us up w/ more pics when you have a chance.


----------



## ColdSmoke (Feb 15, 2009)

Man, this is a pretty amazing setup. Well done man, looking forward to seeing more updates. How are u hiding that big of a cabinet?


----------



## clowdy (Feb 15, 2009)

hey i just got on cod 4 i put a 48 hour card in :0)
my name on there is clowdy1869
hit me up for a friend request


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 15, 2009)

clowdy said:


> hey i just got on cod 4 i put a 48 hour card in :0)
> my name on there is clowdy1869
> hit me up for a friend request


hey clowdy, you gotta be real carefull associating any names that can be referenced between sites like this and other places like game sites. if leo wanted he could find out who you are on the game sites and put 2 and 2 together and figure out who you are. im not trying to get you paranoid but lets not make leo's job any easier.
im not saying leo is going to spend the time and money to track you down but you cant be too carefull. if you need to give a buddy some personal info its best to go to a chat that has nothing to do with sites like this. your user name here shouldnt match any other name you use anywhere else.
peace


----------



## cocoxxx (Feb 15, 2009)

what are your temps like in your flower chamber? am curious because i have a air cooled 600 digital in a space identical to yours (4x2, very similar at least). 

still waiting on ruck fan (5inch 295cfm) to cool hood. using a ruck 5inch as well to ventilate area with a carbon filter attached. like i said my operation is not up and 

running yet but like 90% complete, funds and time pending. have 3 white rhinos veginn, wil be swithchin to flower on tuesday ( 4 weeks veg ) under 250w 

envirolite in a chest of drawers i hollowed out. would like to hear your temps when you get going, will let u know mine if i get started before you.

plus rep for thread ...


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen TWO seedlings germinate from ONE seed? I had a small collection of quality bag seeds I decided to grow. I germinated on a paper towel, then transferred to a 16 oz plastic cup. The seedling sprouted, and then a day later a second seedling popped up. I am relatively certain I didn't drop two seeds in the same cup (I only had about 10 to begin with).


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 15, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Has anyone ever seen TWO seedlings germinate from ONE seed? I had a small collection of quality bag seeds I decided to grow. I germinated on a paper towel, then transferred to a 16 oz plastic cup. The seedling sprouted, and then a day later a second seedling popped up. I am relatively certain I didn't drop two seeds in the same cup (I only had about 10 to begin with).


yes ive heard of this around here.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 15, 2009)

cool--well what do you think I should do about them? they aren't quite ready to be transferred to a larger pot, but when they are, am I going to have to keep them together?


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 18, 2009)

Dusty, where the hell are you? Im starting to get worried bro.

Also, haven't received anything yet, you sent it like 2 weeks ago right?


----------



## Shift (Feb 19, 2009)

For real bro, where are ya?
Hope everything is alright.

I have a few questions before I go any further with my cabinet.


----------



## clowdy (Feb 19, 2009)

ya get on guy.
stop playing around


----------



## Chris5450 (Feb 19, 2009)

looks good bro but you messed up on the math 3'6" + 2'6" is 6 ft exactly but 3'6" plus 3" is 6'6" so all you really have to do is add 6 inches to the veg side and you get the right numbers


----------



## wildfire97936 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chris5450 said:


> looks good bro but you messed up on the math 3'6" + 2'6" is 6 ft exactly but 3'6" plus 3" is 6'6" so all you really have to do is add 6 inches to the veg side and you get the right numbers


did you read more than a few pages? he pretty much built it already


----------



## nickCR (Feb 19, 2009)

Man awesome thread.... just read all 53 pages! Great job on the setup.

I live down in Costa Rica and I keep getting bad weed from rookies. Actually just found out today that I probably gotta throw away $400 worth of new stuff because of mold.

I'd love to get a setup like urs going in my spare bedroom. How much can u crop from each harvest? And what has your new setup cost? Would I need to make it that big if I only wanted to get a couple oz every harvest?


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 23, 2009)

holy shit... sorry about not posting lol wow... work had me working 60 plus hours the last 2 weeks... update.... update... I filled my shopping list at htgsupply i've got everything now  here we go.. lol i've got about an hour and a half before I have to be at work so i'm gonna try and post a few pics just to show my good friends (you all) on what's going on...  ok ... 

well here's what I got at htg.... 
600 watt digital air cooled hps (air cooled 6 hood) very very nice... 
600 watt agromax high output bulb (93,000 lumens)  
6" inline blower and 6" carbon filter combo.. 
another 6" inline blower and 6" carbon filter combo 
another 250 watt mh light... (batwing reflector and mag ballast combo) 
4 inch inline blower and 4" charcoal filter combo 
extra 4" charcoal filter 
2 clip on fans for (flower room)
5 huge ass bags of perlite
dana's cloning gel 
15 5 gallon pots 
20 1 gallon pots 
2 nursery trays and 2 domes 
fox farm 3 stage nutrients 
infared blocking sheeting (50 foot) 
6 6" clamps 
6 4" clamps 
25' of aluminum ducting 6" 
25" of 4" 
digital climate controller for flowering room 

lol i'm probably forgetting something trying to remember off the top of my head.... like I said I have to get to work but will be on tonight i've had everything installed and going for a week now so if I dont get all of the pics up now I'll get them up tonight...

also off of ebay 3 days ago I ordered a 6 camera wireless security system very very awesome package... 4 outdoor infared (in the dark) cams and 2 regular cams... i'll be placing 2 outside the house and 4 inside... comes with software to monitor on my pc anywhere wirelessly so I can be miles away in florida and still monitor my bitches lol i'm placing on in the flowering room and one in the veg room 2 watching the inside of the house and 2 outsie back and front door


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 23, 2009)

HES ALIVE!

i was worried to be honest!!

Why did you buy so many damn filters haha.


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 23, 2009)

ok here we go (sorry more pics will come tonight) 

pic 1... 
my exaust and light in flower room 
suckin through the filter into the light and out the cab with a passive intake I can control this thing up and down with my controller i'm about 3/4 power and i'm running at 72 degrees very happy 

pic 2.. .heres a pic of the flowering room in action i'm so happy with it already... I've got i think 10 girls in there and my biggest one has a top cola of the size of a pop can  hahaha

pic 3 is a pic of the veg room (passive intake, humidifier, 250 watt mh, osc fan , 4" blower and charcoal filter running at 72 degrees also  

i'm very happy with everything I bought even the charcoal filter if used right they are very effective... before I installed them my house stunk bad lol now, you can't even smell anything if your standing right in front of the closed doors compared to smelling it right when you came into my house... 

i'll see you guys tonight... have a good day buds.. and sorry for making you worry  i'm here and free


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 23, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> HES ALIVE!
> 
> i was worried to be honest!!
> 
> Why did you buy so many damn filters haha.


i know i know.. i'm sorry bud.. were u really worried about me ? hehe.. 

how's your box ? turned out really nice I thought..


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 23, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> dusty, did you get COD4 yet? hehehe
> 
> I wanna get a digital 400w cooltube setup. My 150w isnt doing justice. Id like to sell what i have for a 175wMh then switch to the 400w when ready.


 lol ya I spend alot of time on cod haha... 

i agree dude... 150w mh is decent for a small veg area but a 150 w hps for flowering is junk imo ... 
the 400 watt digital ballasts are so amazing... their quiet and run cool (built in fan) 
definately swtich bro


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats what i plan on doing after the outdoor season!

Also, i never got anything in the mail. Hear of anything from the post-office??


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 23, 2009)

nickCR said:


> Man awesome thread.... just read all 53 pages! Great job on the setup.
> 
> I live down in Costa Rica and I keep getting bad weed from rookies. Actually just found out today that I probably gotta throw away $400 worth of new stuff because of mold.
> 
> I'd love to get a setup like urs going in my spare bedroom. How much can u crop from each harvest? And what has your new setup cost? Would I need to make it that big if I only wanted to get a couple oz every harvest?


thank you so much  ... 

well i spent over 1500 with the security system , cab, lights, exaust pots, soil, perlite everything... 
it was very easy to build and very easy to maintain and control ... as far as yield hmm i'm curious to see what i pull out myself i've got the 600 watt air cooled in a good area so i'm thinking my yield will amaze me .. i'll definately yield more than a few oz's I know that ...  
have any more questions lemmy know


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 23, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> Thats what i plan on doing after the outdoor season!
> 
> Also, i never got anything in the mail. Hear of anything from the post-office??


 well pa to cali is a major haul but i'm sure you should of seen it by now ... 

i know I got your addy right I checked it 3 times lol and no... heard nothing from the mail... the part that sux and I do apologize if there was a prob I didn't post a return addy  dumb dumb dumb...


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 23, 2009)

ok ok... one more thing before i'm off to work could I ask you all to help me out ? 

i want to eventually fill up my flower room with some lowryder anybody know of a good "RELIABLE" seed company online that I can order from ? somewhere that doesn't charge 60$ for 10 seeds lol... ?


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Feb 23, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> ok ok... one more thing before i'm off to work could I ask you all to help me out ?
> 
> i want to eventually fill up my flower room with some lowryder anybody know of a good "RELIABLE" seed company online that I can order from ? somewhere that doesn't charge 60$ for 10 seeds lol... ?


the attitude is by far the most recommended seed bank that ive seen on here. seems like everyone gets their beans. they also have a pretty decent selection of auto dwarfs. if i were you though id pick a lowryder cross instead of the original because ive heard the potency of the original lowryder is unimpressive. but as for the 60 dollars for 10 seeds thing, good luck on that. if you find a site online thats noticably cheaper than that then theres a pretty good sign youre going to be getting old bunk seeds with some random name strapped on them.


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya i'm thinking on going with them.... 

I wanna fill my flower chamber up with a sog of auto dwarfs....  right now i'm so happy with the 600 hps ... i've got my biggest plant with a top cola the size o a pop can... nice nice nice... idk what it is but wow it looked like someone wet the top o the plant down at all the budsites and just poured sugar all over lol


----------



## VaporBros (Feb 26, 2009)

i have two auto AKxHinduKush seeds in soil right now. Waiting for them to break the surface, really hope it works out. haha


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 26, 2009)

nice setup +rep


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 28, 2009)

lol did everyone die or what ? haha


----------



## wildfire97936 (Mar 1, 2009)

i havent just been smokin alot of hash


----------



## Licknobb420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Lookin good man!! kiss-assWanted to use that,haha! I think its a new one lol!


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 2, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> nice setup +rep


thanks bro... 


i'm stoked... i've got my biggest lady flowerin out ... 
then from my second batch i got 9 females so far out of 12 totalol... so i'm stoked... I actually had to turn both sides into flower ... haha ( so much for my perpetual harvest ha)


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok I just got done last night transplantin the rest of my females from 1 gallon pots to 5 gallon pots.. (left em in the 1 gallon pots to get the final sex before I went to the 5 galls...) 

2nd pic is 1 of the 3 females I topped a few weeks ago... 2 cola's instead of one  ... mmm.... just seeing if I yield more out of them verses their sisters... ha


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 4, 2009)

ok well this sux... I lost my notebook in the house somewhere.. as to when i put my largest girl on 12/12 that sux as to I have no damn clue when i put her on 12/12 hmmm... looked at the triches today and about 5% of them were amber in color with the majority milky and very few clear... hmmmmm so if you were looking at your own plant what would you say about that ? lol ... (just getting some personal suggestions and opinions) she's lookin real good... alot of healthy looking budsites... the 600 air cooled hps is doing an amazing job.. omg is it nice, especially in the small area I have it in.. plus they were out of the normal 600 watt bulbs. So they threw in a 600 watt agromax bulb to make me happy (90$) bulb... I was going to get an extra one at the shop until I saw they were 90 bucks... wow... it better give me a good yeild using a 90$ bulb. lol... how bout, when I picked up the 6" blower and carbon scrubber combo I was skeptical on the odor control (heard they weren't the best filters) shit... I've had no probs at all... but anyway Its hard to keep it warm enough in there when the light is on lol i've gone as low as 58 degrees which is not good I know ... damn... I'm gonna have to get a temp control hooked up to my blower and slow her down a bit... I can litteraly rest the back of my hand on the glass of the hood and feel no heat what so ever it's cool to the touch... wierd... i've always used 1000 watt hids... but when I first started about 10 years ago I had a 400 watt air cooled and it was nothing like this... it got so damn hot I had to leave the closet door open and run an ac in the window hooked with ducting into the intake of my closet to keep temps below 90 degrees... hmm.. I will say tho... the 6" blowers from htg are the shit... very good quality at a ridiculously low price... ya i'm satisfied..


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 4, 2009)

siick. I say let it go for another week. Have you been flushing it? Make sure ya do that. Then give her the CHOP!

dude, i never got that box....crazy shit man. Im wondering if its sitting at my post office....but i never got a notification...hmm


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 4, 2009)

vp... 
I would definately check bro... 
I sent it but with no return addy... I checked the addy 3 times and I didn't write it on the box It was typed and I printed a shipping label with my ebay toolbar so I know it was 100% legible and correct... lol the damn thing has probably been sitting there for weeks lol nice... I didn't know u didn't check bro... (another week are u serious? i'm thinking it's been flowering for only 4 weeks ? idk.. I posted the date somewhere in my thread here, just trying to find it... remember ? I had 2 of them and I put them both on 12/12 and then asked everyones opinion on if I should put them in 12/12 because of the size of them (they were short) but idk... i'm tryin to find it somewhere, I think it was in jan sometime ...


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok I found it... It was on post #397 it's been flowering for 44 days now... 6+ weeks... since it's an unknown bagseed what do ya think on the flowering time... If your unsure on the genetics and strain... how long is a good flowering period ? (in your opinions ? just seeing what everyone thinks. ? ? ?


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 4, 2009)

ill check tomorrow for sure hahah. What company did you ship with? Usually the typical flowering time is 8-9 weeks. I say feed with nutes one more time then start flushing. By March 20th you should be good to chop!


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 4, 2009)

DHL.... 

and ya that's what i was thinking to ... 3-20 ......... 
sweet...


----------



## damonk420 (Mar 9, 2009)

dusty i just have to say that set-up is sick as fuck and im going to build a cab similiar to yours.. Do you suggest HTG shipping across the states? 

Do you think it would be an alright idea to have my exhuast fan outside the room and then have my carbon filter in the room to save space?


----------



## damonk420 (Mar 10, 2009)

Or could i get a 6 inline fan (424 cfm) and split the vent. ont to pull the hot air out of my room and one to run threw the lights


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 11, 2009)

damonk420 said:


> Or could i get a 6 inline fan (424 cfm) and split the vent. ont to pull the hot air out of my room and one to run threw the lights


 
Hey bud thanks alot...  ya even tho I had a bad transaction with htg.. I still stand by their "digital" ballasts they are pretty good for the price.. 

and ya check out my flowering cab.. if you place a blower on the outside of your grow room you'll have a noise issue... best thing is to place your hood right in the center carbon filter on one side and the blower on the other , you wanna suck air into the carbon filter through the hood and out the top ... you dont wanna push the air through your hood and filter but suck it out.. very good and very effective... 
post me some pics bud... and once again thank you bro


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 11, 2009)

how are things going dusty


----------



## damonk420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks dusty keep chiefing. Im working on getting a digi camera for a pic update.


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 12, 2009)

damonk420 said:


> Thanks dusty keep chiefing. Im working on getting a digi camera for a pic update.


 
sweet  ... good luck bud  ........


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 12, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> how are things going dusty


 
well not to bad vapor... seeings, how I got fucked over on my lights and equipment from htg ... right now i've gota shit load of cfl's on my perty lil 10 bitches... they are all budding nicely, I still have my hood (need a ballast bulb and socket tho  fucking sux... 

how are you doing buddy ?


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 12, 2009)

WTF happened? 

im doing okay. Prepping for outdoor season, also taking care of some new bitches i just put into flower a few days ago 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/170421-grow-2-white-russian-serious.html


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautiful Grow room man.... love looking at different ways of doing it...


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey dusty, what happenend with htg?


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 16, 2009)

FullMetalJacket said:


> Beautiful Grow room man.... love looking at different ways of doing it...


thanks bud... althoug I had a terrible experience with htg supply I'm almost back on track.. 

i'll post y in a lil bit.. .have to type it all up ...


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 16, 2009)

why wont you tell us what happened? haha


----------



## damonk420 (Mar 16, 2009)

Im suppose to have an order from htg come into day. Ill tell you how it goes...


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 16, 2009)

well here's what's up.. .first of all I would like you all to know that I gave them such a good review after my first visit , they were awesome to me and gave me alot of free shit and trial shit.. For free... 
and 2nd I'd like everyone to know , we have been in our house for about 6 months now and the house is a new house built brand new last summer, all up to date and par (not remodeled) brand new HOUSE... 
I went down the first time just to scope them out.. had some extra cash and just planned on getting a 250 watt mh for my veg room ... 
went down got it and came home worked fine after about a week , then one day after an hour of the light was suppsoed to come on I noticed it wasn't on.. was like wtf ? so i opened my cab unplugged the light let it sit off for a half hour and then plugged it back in light started to come on then imploded from the inside but did not break the glass of the bulb.. WTF ? so i called them up and they told me to either mail it in which will take around 6-8 weeks even before i heard anything and i was like fuck that... so they told me I could always bring it down... (well in the meantime my crop suffers) so I took a day off work and immediately drove down.. they told me It blew a resister or some shit inside... well fine.. i'm under warranty whatever, I went to get one off the shelf and they kid goes.. i'll just fix this one and give it back to ya ? um... ok ? so he did, now I said to him i'm going to drive 5 hours back home this thing better work he said "NO PROBLEM" i left and went back home... plugged it in and boom immediately blew WTF by this time I was pissed... they were closed when i got home so i called the next day and he told me to bring it back down.. wow.. so I had to do something about my crop at this point I put a shit load of cfl's back in there and took another damn day off work.. drove all the way down and same thing happened but this time it started to burn and melt the inside... he said the light was a dud.. ok wow.. and I said look dude I asked you the first damn time it happened if it would work when i got home and you said no problem well I left and went over to the gas station to get gas went to take money out of my account and noticed my income tax check went in finally so i decided to go back and get my big list.. over 2,000$ worth of shit.. well went to the bank downthere took out 3,000$ and went back over... (had my list with me in my wallet) 
got all kinds of shit.. 
(just a few things..)
another 250 watt mh 
600 watt hps *(air cooled) digital ballast 
2 6" blower and carcoal filter combo's 
lots of different pots, buckets, 
nutes, 
5 large bags of perlite, 
foxfarm soil and verm
clip on fans, osc fans, 
ducting , 
all sorts of shit 
well they were so damn happy running around putting my big shopping list together it was unreal , not to mention this time i got a new 250 watt mh as a replacement.. 
got all this went home.. this is my electrical setup.. (now remember we are in a brand new house everything is new and up to date) in our bedroom is where this stuff is plugged in 1 heavy duty orange extension cord to one socket and one heavy duty orange extension cord to another socket.. with each having a heavy duty power strip and a heavy duty timer ... 
took it all home hooked up the 600 hps in the flowering room with an osc fan clip on fan blower and carbon filter, in the veg room i had 2 250 watt hps lights with a humidifier osc fan and clip on fan oh and a 6" inline duct fan 
everything is fine.. the first damn day the lights went to kick on (not both rooms at the same time) the veg room went to kick on and i heard a loud boom in the room .. wtf ? opened the door and the light had imploded and the ballast was smoking (250 mh) unpluged it and was like wtf ? so i called down there and explained it to him .. this is what he said... "wow, we have been having problems with the magnetic ballasts and some of the digital ones as well, we were storing our equipment in an unheated warehouse and that might affect the equipment I dont know" are you fucking kidding me ? holy fuck.. so I was boxing this light up wondering what the fuck to do and guess what .. .the fucking 600 watt hps did the same fucking thing... un fucking believe able... I was so fucking pissed... I had 15 plants going at this time... 
SO I CALLED DOWN AGAIN and said look i'm not fucking pissing with this shit any fucking more I want to return every fucking thing I bought and he said "well if we sell 10 of these lights 2 may come back with a problem but usually it's an easy fix, looks like you just got shitty equipment" wow ? they fucking say that to their customers ? wtf.. so I TOOK ANOTHER GOD DAMN DAY OFF WORK , drove down there, now listen to this.. when I was returning everything they wouldn't take alot of the shit back they were complete assholes saying oh see this light hood ? i can't take this back because there's a mark on it .. are u fucking kidding me ? so this is what they did, if you buy the whole thing together at a deal meaning (hood, socket, ballast, bulb) it's 273 i think.. well he goes i can take everything back on the light deal except the hood.. well the breakdown of the deal was 55 bucks for the hood it's self but when they went to give it back he charged me 129 bucks the full price of the hood (that i didn't get refunded) just to be fucking dicks.. then they told me it was my electrical system and said "he probly lives in subsodized housing and the electrical is all fucked up" ... wow.. .so my total refund was 1600 and some dollars well I paid with cash so.. guess what.. "well i'm sorry we dont have this much cash (laughs) but if you wanna stay or hang around town , we can do the refund for you" I HAD TO FUCKING SIT THERE FOR 3 FUCKING HOURS UNTIL THEY HAD ENOUGH FUCKING MONEY TO GIVE ME IN CASH... 
THAT PLACE IS A FUCKING JOKE IT IS A FUCKING JOKE...

SO i CALLED around locally to buisnesses to see what I could come up with (have 9 big flowering females i dont want to lose) 
and came up with 2 400 watt lights from a local electrical company for 300$ fuck ya i'll take em... plugged them in and they have worked fine no problems at all ever since (it's been over a week) ... now look... 
i've grown for almost 9 years off and on... never had any probs like this ... and from what they said to me, and what they did,,, fuck htg.. 
it almost made me not want to grow ever again ... and that's one of the reasons why I have'nt been on here posting is because of what happened I was down about it all and mad.. 
idc if anyone has anything negitive to say about this post but ya know.. it almost made me cry .. for the simple fact I put alot of time and effort into my grows and to have a fence like this in my way fucking sucks.. i lost 3 days of work and money and time.. and they were fucking dicks... 
but i'm bouncing back and my babies appear to be 100 percent female and ok... 

all in all htg can kiss my fucking asshole , that was my fucking experience...


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 16, 2009)

damonk420 said:


> Im suppose to have an order from htg come into day. Ill tell you how it goes...


 
wow.. .good luck bro... good luck


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 16, 2009)

what ? is everyone mad at me now ?


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW,thats a pretty bad ending to such a great thread....Unlucky man.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 16, 2009)

fuk HTG just hearing that i will never buy from them agian.....i hate any shop, or person that could even do that to someone...........i just had one of my blower fans go out on me that i got from my local shop only had it three months only been using it for a month cant wait to see what they say. take some rips watch your girls grow think about the harvest


----------



## damonk420 (Mar 16, 2009)

yea thats bullshit im glad i didnt buy much


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 16, 2009)

Companies like that need to straighten the fuck up,surely by the very nature of the cannabis growing industry they must realize everything is digested on boards like rollitup and word of mouth probably accounts for a large majority of their sales and profits....I've been stiffed before by greedy uncaring fuckers,it is NOT a nice feeling at all.


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 16, 2009)

and what pisses me off is I trusted in them and gave them good reviews... and they do that... 

I hope none of you have to go through any of that ... i'm sorry ..


----------



## needhelp (Mar 17, 2009)

damn... i read the first couple of pages... skipped everything to read the last page.. and the thread starter went from happy to pissed off.. haha... this site would do it to you.. i'm gonna read some more to catch up... by the way.. i like how you did the cabinet man... gotta respect a person that's not afraid to try to do something for themselves.... some people are hunters and others just know how to shop in supermarkets..understand...


----------



## needhelp (Mar 17, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> well here's what's up.. .first of all I would like you all to know that I gave them such a good review after my first visit , they were awesome to me and gave me alot of free shit and trial shit.. For free...
> and 2nd I'd like everyone to know , we have been in our house for about 6 months now and the house is a new house built brand new last summer, all up to date and par (not remodeled) brand new HOUSE...
> I went down the first time just to scope them out.. had some extra cash and just planned on getting a 250 watt mh for my veg room ...
> went down got it and came home worked fine after about a week , then one day after an hour of the light was suppsoed to come on I noticed it wasn't on.. was like wtf ? so i opened my cab unplugged the light let it sit off for a half hour and then plugged it back in light started to come on then imploded from the inside but did not break the glass of the bulb.. WTF ? so i called them up and they told me to either mail it in which will take around 6-8 weeks even before i heard anything and i was like fuck that... so they told me I could always bring it down... (well in the meantime my crop suffers) so I took a day off work and immediately drove down.. they told me It blew a resister or some shit inside... well fine.. i'm under warranty whatever, I went to get one off the shelf and they kid goes.. i'll just fix this one and give it back to ya ? um... ok ? so he did, now I said to him i'm going to drive 5 hours back home this thing better work he said "NO PROBLEM" i left and went back home... plugged it in and boom immediately blew WTF by this time I was pissed... they were closed when i got home so i called the next day and he told me to bring it back down.. wow.. so I had to do something about my crop at this point I put a shit load of cfl's back in there and took another damn day off work.. drove all the way down and same thing happened but this time it started to burn and melt the inside... he said the light was a dud.. ok wow.. and I said look dude I asked you the first damn time it happened if it would work when i got home and you said no problem well I left and went over to the gas station to get gas went to take money out of my account and noticed my income tax check went in finally so i decided to go back and get my big list.. over 2,000$ worth of shit.. well went to the bank downthere took out 3,000$ and went back over... (had my list with me in my wallet)
> ...


haha....not laughing at you.. i'm laughing at the fact, you built this stuff all by yourself, independantly and let some punkass shop stop you, because you were dependant on them.... thats ironic...

and another thing.. i'm not being a dick.. but you should have grabbed your balls and caused a scene in that store... you lost 3 days worth of pay (over growing equipment, when the idea of buidling is to save money)... you spent loads of cash on their equipment.. you traveled for hours on 3 seperate days... they KNEW for a fact that you just bought the stuff and they KNEW for a fact the equipment was giving customers problems... you also let them cheat you out of your money because their was a scratch on a hood... and you let them frustrate you to a point of not wanting to grow anymore... and you let them talk bad about you while you were standing there without saying anything....are YOU fucking kidding me... not saying i'm Rambo and shit... but i bet you they would have fucking confused me with him after i would have left....ha... should have shoved one of those bulbs up his ass and plugged it in... ha... 

but seriously... that was a b.s. story... after the first time.. you actually left the store with something the guy "FIXED" instead of replacing.. and you didn't plug it in while you were in the store to see if they work, to save you all that driving and hassle.... and whats worse, you bought a shitload of stuff after it fucked up AGAIN...from a store that sold you something that didn't work the first time you bought it... you can curse the store out all you want... but you got hustled... and you let yourself get hustled.... glad everything is working out now and good luck on your grow....


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^ ^ ----- this dudes gotta work for htg ...


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 17, 2009)

lol dude... i'm 6'5" 195 lbs, lol... I didn't let them push me around... and they said that back in the office thinking I didn't hear.. .and boy I sure as hell said something when they came back outside... ya know.. i didn't wanna cause to big of a scene to get the cops called in and involved think about it bro.. .it's not like i'm "all legal" lol... I did as much as I could without pushin it... and ya when I was standin there and everyone was coming up to check out .. i kept tellin em that their shit was junk and that they need to go somewhere else blah blah blah ... alot of the ppl said fuck this i'm not gettin it then... it was funny they were getting pissed... ppl were coming in looking at stuff and I was walking around with my ol lady talking them out of buying stuff... 

and i'm not giving up on my cab homer... i'm still using it , and it's better than ever... have got 9 4'+ females buddin all over the place... with 2 400 watt hps


----------



## damonk420 (Mar 17, 2009)

nice dusty.. lets see some pics soon


----------



## damonk420 (Mar 17, 2009)

and are you using that ir block for your reflective martial?


----------



## needhelp (Mar 17, 2009)

haha... you said i must work for them... ha

its just that when i was reading what you said, i was like damn...he's making it sound like he didn't stand up for himself...and i'm glad you didn't stop... the cab looks to good...it would be a shame to waste it...


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 17, 2009)

damonk420 said:


> and are you using that ir block for your reflective martial?


 
lol no man.. to be honest I really dont believe in the stuff.. for one... most ppl only use it on the ceiling of their grow room which is very inaffective and 2 it shows a blank spot on ir .. which raises a flag


----------



## TonyK22 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Dusty How many plants are you planning for?


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 18, 2009)

well my goal is a pound off 9 4'+ females......  right now I have the cab seperated 5 in the flowering room and 4 in the veg room both under a 400 watt hps... that's less than 2 oz's per plant... "doable"


----------



## needhelp (Mar 18, 2009)

when do you start brand new seedlings.... and when you do... do you start them in very small cups to give your bigger plants room while they're vegging also.... u got a real impressive setup, that looks like you can reeeeeeaaallly push it to the limit...+rep


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 18, 2009)

ty bud ty and I had to change my perpetual harvest.. got all messed up because of htg.. but i'll get back on track and start a perpetual harvest again (yes white strofoam cups


----------



## needhelp (Mar 18, 2009)

thats good to know... one day.. i'm aiming for something like what you have


----------



## dusty26 (Mar 19, 2009)

well what do you have now bud ? lemmy see some pics.. 

I love it... I used to have a whole room but to complicated... and if I ever had to take it down in a hurry I couldn't with a whole room... see this cab which is on wheels I can move anywhere, and I can control the climate inside to a t.. I love it... and not to mention ... i'll be harvesting over a pound ever x many days once I get my perpetual harvest setup.. i'm going to take some pics in a few days here once my ladies get a little bigger so you can all see... 

I altered the cab a little bit and made it one big flowering chamber (tore apart the partitan and made it one big open room  looks damn good and I have both 400 watt hps side by side covering 9 healthy damn good looking beotches


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 19, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> pic 1...
> my exaust and light in flower room
> suckin through the filter into the light and out the cab with a passive intake I can control this thing up and down with my controller i'm about 3/4 power and i'm running at 72 degrees very happy
> 
> page 53 on thread i thought the pic would show up


 
Hey was checking your first pic out with the filter. was thinking of doing somthing like that .....so your filter is hooked up to your light then the light is hooked up to a fan ?? theres no fan between the filter and the light ?? i have a 6'' blower i was going to use to do this same thing..... was thinking of putting one of my pc fans in between the filter and light for more air flow over the light do you think its nessesary ??? and you said you have another fan for intake, right ?? did you hook up your thermostat to your intake or outake...i was thinking intake just checking hahaha


----------



## VaporBros (Apr 13, 2009)

dusty dusty dusty, where have you been mah man!?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 13, 2009)

i have been wondering the same thing


----------



## dusty26 (Aug 7, 2009)

hey all im back.. what is up...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 7, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> hey all im back.. what is up...


 
You tell us, how was the grow, what have you been up to? are you planning on starting a new grow ???


----------



## candyflippin (Apr 14, 2010)

I give you props for your very nice very creative and nicely build cabinet. it inspired me to kinda go with your plan. I have a really big bac room in my basement i wanna stay the same lenght and heigh as your but maybe go alittle bit longer because i wanna do somethig non the outside to


----------

